# 2014 Fall NC Meet - 8 November 2014 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

I finally started looking at the calendar, and this is what I have come up with for this year's NC Fall Meet. I'm going to MECA Finals this year, and I have a weeks vacation prior to that, so this one will need to be in early November. 

Where:
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Saturday, 08 November 2014 - 9:00am - 9:00pm

Food:
Probably snack items for lunch - BBQ for late lunch / early dinner like we did last Fall - no sure......may go out to dinner if the weather isn't conducive to BBQ.


Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy - thinking the kids from Raising Arizona......'FART')
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism

Link to the 2014 Spring Meet for reference:

2014 Spring Meet


Attendees:

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2)


----------



## Velozity

Yay! I get a second chance! Just put in vacation for 11/7 so I won't be so rushed this time.

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)


----------



## casey

ouch...kidding me! the one weekend I have plans. Will be in Maryland unless something comes up


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm in. 2014 Silvrrsdo.


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX


----------



## Velozity

casey said:


> ouch...kidding me! the one weekend I have plans. Will be in Maryland unless something comes up




Damn...


----------



## ErinH

after paying/going to finals in October, odds are slim. but just in case...

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin - Civic Sedan


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> ouch...kidding me! the one weekend I have plans. Will be in Maryland unless something comes up


The weekend before is Halloween weekend, so that will mess up some, and then we are getting into the middle of November. NC meet vs Maryland......


----------



## Notloudenuf

I don't see why I wouldn't make it to this.
In....with no car still :laugh: :mean:

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car

And Erin if you delete me from this list I'll cut you.


----------



## sirbOOm

Or maybe instead of cutting him, you can give him some...

Shots through the heart
And you're to blame
Darling, you give love a bad name...

*crickets*


----------



## jpf150

I had a great time at the last meet, Jason. I don't know of any plans that far out yet, but I should be able to make it. 

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150


----------



## Mic10is

being only an hr away now, I guess there isnt any real excuse for me to get out of coming to this one 

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else


----------



## dgr932

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx


----------



## DBlevel

I'll be there.........


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> ouch...kidding me! the one weekend I have plans. Will be in Maryland unless something comes up



Lots of sad folks out there......they want to see / hear the Honda!


----------



## casey

ugggghh I know. Already a bunch of people coming that I want to hear too!


----------



## Black Rain

dgr932 said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
> 9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx


(10) Juan (BlackRain) -2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> ugggghh I know. Already a bunch of people coming that I want to hear too!


Casey- You get your ass there and I'll get mine there...deal?


----------



## casey

captainobvious said:


> Casey- You get your ass there and I'll get mine there...deal?


been planning this trip with friends about 6 months. I missed it last year so unless something huge changes im going


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> being only an hr away now, I guess there isnt any real excuse for me to get out of coming to this one
> 
> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else


Badass! I hope you and your family have settled in well Mic. NC is a beautiful area of the country and there is a strong SQ crowd down there too. Some _really _nice guys. Jason is a good friend and he and Vicki are always gracious hosts. I really look forward to my trips down there to hang out with the NC crowd and will be glad to see you there bud.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> been planning this trip with friends about 6 months. I missed it last year so unless something huge changes im going


Yeah I can understand that. If something changes, we'll see you there. If not, have a blast!


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain)-2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain)-2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt


I MIGHT be done and ready by then, lol......but regardless, I'll be there. It'll be nice to get a proper demo steve!


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> being only an hr away now, I guess there isnt any real excuse for me to get out of coming to this one
> 
> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else


No excuse at all my friend.......you have already had your birthday this year as well  I'll see you again before then, but it would be great if you can make this meet. I'd like to see what can be done on the IASCA front in this area as well


----------



## req

count me in. i need to make this one.


hopefully ill get my NCSQ shirt...


1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain)-2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr


----------



## Velozity

req said:


> count me in. i need to make this one.
> 
> 
> hopefully ill get my NCSQ shirt...




I'm still waiting for mine too...


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm sad that fewer people want to come to the Atlanta one .


----------



## Serieus

i'm definitely making it to this one, missed too many now 

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) -BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain)-2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious- 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) '13 Honda Fit

nice car andy, i need a ridealong


----------



## subterFUSE

Sub'd.

I'm moving to Charleston next month, so I might see if I can swing this.


John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6


----------



## chithead

subterFUSE said:


> Sub'd.
> 
> I'm moving to Charleston next month, so I might see if I can swing this.
> 
> 
> John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6


Adding an "Audi"ophile to the list.

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6


----------



## Navy Chief

I might be kidding myself now saying that I'll go, but I plan on being there. I had a great time last time.

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)


----------



## chefhow

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18. Howard(chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB. It'll give me an excuse to see my folks


----------



## crea_78

I will definitely be there with my new system  Finally something to show off and hopefully be able get some help tuning.

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18. Howard(chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB. It'll give me an excuse to see my folks
19. ) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18. Howard(chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB. It'll give me an excuse to see my folks
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport. Will have my system by then to show off and hopefully be able to get tuned


----------



## sirbOOm

OMG that GNX is flupping awesome!


----------



## Navy Chief

sirbOOm said:


> OMG that GNX is flupping awesome!


Yes it is, but unfortunately I dont have the prerequisite 50K to get one. I just figured if I start believing I'm getting one maybe it will happen, let's see how far positive thinking gets me.


----------



## sirbOOm

Well if I had 50K, I'd get a Tesla. With how much I pay for gas and payment on my truck, technically I should be able to afford a more base one! Haha.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18. Howard(chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB. It'll give me an excuse to see my folks
19. ) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2022 Bugatti VeyronGTr
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17 Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18. Howard(chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB. It'll give me an excuse to see my folks
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport. Will have my system by then to show off and hopefully be able to get tuned 
20)Chris (Hillbilly SQ)-MAYBE! I've met several of the people on the list and heard the rest are a great group of people. Got a week vacation left and said I'd take it around the end of October-first of November. Would be a great chance to see a part of the country I've never been to...unless you count the times I was six miles above the ground. It won't be cheap at 16-18mpg depending on the wind but there's still a 50/50 shot of me driving the big sled damn near to the Atlantic.


----------



## req

it seems like every thread gets the list all crazy after a few people get on it haha 

FTFY



> 1 ) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (DBlevel)
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
> 12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
> 18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
> 20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - the big sled


----------



## chithead

The pressure's on! Just a few short months to get everything done!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1 ) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel)
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"


----------



## crea_78

A little OT but related to car audio and meets. Is anyone going or competing in the EMF Audio Show next Saturday (August 9th)? I am planning on going and would like to meet some of you again if you can make it.

Here is the link: Saturday, August 09, 2014 Elite Audio WRE [SQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## subterFUSE

crea_78 said:


> A little OT but related to car audio and meets. Is anyone going or competing in the EMF Audio Show next Saturday (August 9th)? I am planning on going and would like to meet some of you again if you can make it.
> 
> Here is the link: Saturday, August 09, 2014 Elite Audio WRE [SQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


I REALLY wanted to go to that show, but I'm closing on my new house in Charleston on August 8, so I don't think I'll be able to make it.


----------



## bertholomey

I had considered that on Saturday and the Atlanta comp on Sunday, but I'll be out of town as well.


----------



## DBlevel

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement) 
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!) 
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"


Updated my vehicle since I wasn't complete. Didn't want to be the only one on the list with a vehicle not listed lol.

Can't wait to see some of the folks from the last gtg again and finally meet some of the ones that didn't make the last one........


----------



## Salami

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport



Very small possibility I may be in Florida but I am planning on attending.


----------



## stereo_luver

I don't see my name anywhere??????????????????????

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> I don't see my name anywhere??????????????????????
> 
> Chuck


Psht, like it matters. You know as well as we do you'll have to drop out just before. I'm still waiting on you to show up for my mini-meet I had last month. lol.


----------



## xpsvwino

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord


----------



## stereo_luver

ErinH said:


> Psht, like it matters. You know as well as we do you'll have to drop out just before. I'm still waiting on you to show up for my mini-meet I had last month. lol.


Reported!

Hey I've been knocking back some serious work and I got that promotion too. I finally broke 6 figures before bonuses.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

say what you want... I'll be in my garage waiting on you to show up. lol.


----------



## req

i mean heck - chuck was thirty minutes from my house one time building a thing - and we were supposed to get together and chill for a few hours. he calls or texted me like 2 hours after we were supposed to meet up and said he was just gonna eat dinner and go back to his hotel lol. i know what you mean erin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sucks having so much on your plate that you leave someone hangin'. Happened to me with a fellow diy member too. Was plain and simple too effin tired to get out of bed!


----------



## ErinH

yea... but Chuck is notorious with his friends for it. There's a lot more than just me and Andy who like to give him grief over it. 

I hope Chuck takes it in stride. If we didn't care and didn't miss his presence at the events, we wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Mic10is

Chuck has always been on time when he came to my place....getting him to ship something is a totally different story tho


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> i mean heck - chuck was thirty minutes from my house one time building a thing - and we were supposed to get together and chill for a few hours. he calls or texted me like 2 hours after we were supposed to meet up and said he was just gonna eat dinner and go back to his hotel lol. i know what you mean erin





ErinH said:


> yea... but Chuck is notorious with his friends for it. There's a lot more than just me and Andy who like to give him grief over it.
> 
> I hope Chuck takes it in stride. If we didn't care and didn't miss his presence at the events, we wouldn't say anything.





Mic10is said:


> Chuck has always been on time when he came to my place....getting him to ship something is a totally different story tho


A regular CHUCK ROASTing here........


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mmm chuck roast...


----------



## claydo

Lol @ chuck roast.......


----------



## stereo_luver

F%@K all of ya!

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> F%@K all of ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck



You better show up now!

Lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

meh

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Salami said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
> 12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
> 18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
> 20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 22) Gary (xpsvwino) - Accord
> 23) Chuck (stereo_luver) - Dodge Ram


There, fixed.....now yer attendance is required!


----------



## stereo_luver

Yeah you can probably unfix that Clay.

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Booo......I'm never gonna hear that thing!


----------



## SilkySlim

ErinH said:


> Psht, like it matters. You know as well as we do you'll have to drop out just before. I'm still waiting on you to show up for my mini-meet I had last month. lol.


Huh huh huh you said mini meet.


----------



## SilkySlim

xpsvwino said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
> 12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
> 18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
> 20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord


23) chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i


----------



## claydo

This thread sho has gotten quiet........


----------



## kuda427

Are Newbies welcome?
Im in the Asheville area


----------



## bertholomey

We love having newbies join us - not newbies for long ? Anyone is welcome - even with no system installed - just come hang out and gather intel and meet some folks.


----------



## kuda427

You guys think anyone would be able to help a brother get his system tuned a bit?
Everything in my ride is new, and Im afraid Im totally new to the SQ thing also
Ive got everything installed
New 80 prs
All hertz components and sub
Arc audio amps
Just need some help with getting it dialed in


----------



## sirbOOm

Absolutely not. Nobody at that meet will help you tune your system at all.

JUST KIDDING! Someone there will give you some pointers. Don't expect that person to straight tune your system but you'll get what you need to get moving! At least...

I'll bring my mic. Someone else can teach you (me) how to use it with a laptop! Haha.

(I'm going to need the same help bud!)


----------



## req

thats why these meets are so good, because you can get input from several people and really help dial in some tuning.

all you have to do is ask for help and advice 

if you dont ask, nobody will know you need\want help!




also, you've got to show up too hahaha


----------



## DBlevel

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
23) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i


Looks like it will be a great turnout again!

Plenty of opportunities for me to learn more


----------



## sirbOOm

req said:


> also, you've got to show up too hahaha


And bring NC's best coffee cake (not the fruity stuff) for me.


----------



## bertholomey

kuda427 said:


> You guys think anyone would be able to help a brother get his system tuned a bit?
> Everything in my ride is new, and Im afraid Im totally new to the SQ thing also
> Ive got everything installed
> New 80 prs
> All hertz components and sub
> Arc audio amps
> Just need some help with getting it dialed in


There certainly could be an opportunity that we could get together before the Meet in October. My Brother-in-Law is getting an 80PRS, and I'm going to help him with that - would be a good chance to get a look at it. PM to see if there is a time / place to meet up in the next couple months.


----------



## captainobvious

kuda427 said:


> You guys think anyone would be able to help a brother get his system tuned a bit?
> Everything in my ride is new, and Im afraid Im totally new to the SQ thing also
> Ive got everything installed
> New 80 prs
> All hertz components and sub
> Arc audio amps
> Just need some help with getting it dialed in



I'll bring my oscope, laptop with REW and mic setup. I'd be happy to help you get the system gain structure setup properly and then put a basic tune on it.

Is the system setup as a 2-way up front (mids plus tweeters) plus sub in back only ?


----------



## ErinH

If I'm able to make it, I'd be happy to help as well. I spent a good bit of time at Jason's last meet doing some tweaking for some folks. Hopefully it helped. That's my favorite part of this hobby ... helping others get more out of what they have.


----------



## crea_78

I will need a basic tune as well for my upcoming 3 way + sub install. The only thing is, I hate to purchase a laptop which I will barely use to tune my system.


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> I will need a basic tune as well for my upcoming 3 way + sub install. The only thing is, I hate to purchase a laptop which I will barely use to tune my system.



Tuning by ear is very effective as well 

I just use the laptop RTA setup to get in the ball park.


----------



## captainobvious

I actually find it easier to get level matching, time alignment and crossovers setup by ear and then just use RTA to locate peaks that need EQ taming since I'm not good enough to recognize the frequencies by ear yet.


----------



## crea_78

Steve, since you use Hybrid Audio, maybe you can help me since I am going with their front end speakers as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf

captainobvious said:


> Tuning by ear is very effective as well
> 
> I just use the laptop RTA setup to get in the ball park.


Agreed. RTA is a tool but your ears are right here.


----------



## chithead

Notloudenuf said:


> Agreed. RTA is a tool but your ears are right here.


RTA sent a PM. Said he doesn't like you calling him a tool.


----------



## Notloudenuf

chithead said:


> RTA sent a PM. Said he doesn't like you calling him a tool.


If he'd stop referring to himself in the third person.


----------



## sirbOOm

Zing!!!!


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> Steve, since you use Hybrid Audio, maybe you can help me since I am going with their front end speakers as well.


Sure thing 

What drivers will you be going with?


----------



## crea_78

captainobvious said:


> Sure thing
> 
> What drivers will you be going with?


Clarus 6.5" mids, L3 SE, and L1 Pro R2


----------



## Butt Hz

If Erin tunes it, double-check to make sure all your speakers are working afterward


----------



## ErinH

Butt Hz said:


> If Erin tunes it, double-check to make sure all your speakers are working afterward


I don't know how many times I told you to see what you think before you settled on it. Guess it sounded better with only one speaker playing than with both. .


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> I don't know how many times I told you to see what you think before you settled on it. Guess it sounded better with only one speaker playing than with both. .


I thought - all he needed was the 18 playing


----------



## iLL Ridge

I haven't been very active on this website for a while, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this post.
I'm very close to the area and am in the process of building up a system in my car.
Would love to get some tuning/ feedback.


----------



## Butt Hz

bertholomey said:


> I thought - all he needed was the 18 playing


That's what she said


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> Clarus 6.5" mids, L3 SE, and L1 Pro R2



Nice choice.


----------



## chithead

Butt Hz said:


> That's what she said


----------



## req

iLL Ridge said:


> I haven't been very active on this website for a while, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this post.
> I'm very close to the area and am in the process of building up a system in my car.
> Would love to get some tuning/ feedback.


well we look forward to meeting you. it just so happens that this is one of the best sound quality audio meet ups that ive had a privilege of being a part of 

just be open minded and well mannered, no potty-mouth, and youll be OK


----------



## SilkySlim

ErinH said:


> If I'm able to make it, I'd be happy to help as well. I spent a good bit of time at Jason's last meet doing some tweaking for some folks. Hopefully it helped. That's my favorite part of this hobby ... helping others get more out of what they have.


You need to come out I want to here the civic! I missed it last meet.

Me too. I would be happy to help as well!


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> *potty*-mouth


interesting choice of words


----------



## Black Rain

Erin you will be missed if you can't make it. But if you do, maybe you can give me some pointers on where to improve on my tuning after you demo it.


----------



## captainobvious

Black Rain said:


> Erin you will be missed if you can't make it. But if you do, maybe you can give me some pointers on where to improve on my tuning after you demo it.



I need to get a demo in the Black Rainmobile too.


----------



## claydo

^^^^×2^^^^ I haven't gotten a demo either!!


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks guys. Clay and Steve you got it. I will put you at the top of the list....


----------



## sirbOOm

If you do a demo in the Kia, be prepared to go deaf. The man listens to music loud and won't have it any other way. He scares me a little...


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> *potty*-mouth





captainobvious said:


> interesting choice of words





chithead said:


>


Well Played!


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Nick. Yes I likes it a bit loud, then ago music wasn't made to whisper.

But after going to the IASCA/MECA meet over at Elite Audio earlier this month I have been toying around with the DSP and trying to hone in on the sweet spots. Still have work to do, but for those that have previously heard, hope you enjoy the changes. Look forward to hearing everyones advice and comments.


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> If you do a demo in the Kia, be prepared to go deaf. The man listens to music loud and won't have it any other way. He scares me a little...


hey, I love it loud.........wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Black Rain

Woohoo, looks like we got us a party boyz....


----------



## Velozity

Nice! Can't wait for the next two months to go by so I can hear these rides again. I've been feenin' for this for a year. Hate I missed the spring one.


----------



## ErinH

the odds of me making this one just increased because the testing I was supposed to go on travel to support in November is now being spread out through January... so I have requested I go during the January leg... just so I could make this darned event.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> the odds of me making this one just increased because the testing I was supposed to go on travel to support in November is now being spread out through January... so I have requested I go during the January leg... just so I could make this darned event.


Awesome Erin! Would be good to see you out there again bud


----------



## SilkySlim

Very nice brother. Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin I'm eager for you to hear my completely different system. The only thing that stayed put was the Mosconi amp. And after going Danish up front things are sounding better than ever.


----------



## ErinH

ErinH said:


> the odds of me making this one just increased because the testing I was supposed to go on travel to support in November is now being spread out through January... so I have requested I go during the January leg... just so I could make this darned event.


well, I got the January leg of the travel now. So, unless something unforeseen happens or the weather forecast is just garbage, I'll be there. 


Here's a copy/paste of the attendees from the previous page to make it easier on folks to add themselves. 

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
23) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i




Jason, you need us to bring anything? Snacks, donations, etc?


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> Erin you will be missed if you can't make it. But if you do, maybe you can give me some pointers on where to improve on my tuning after you demo it.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Erin I'm eager for you to hear my completely different system. The only thing that stayed put was the Mosconi amp. And after going Danish up front things are sounding better than ever.


done. just don't let me forget. we always lose track of time at these things... there's always cars I wish I had heard but didn't get a chance to.


----------



## Black Rain

Cool, look forward to your insight.


----------



## req

swizz erin. see ya then. 



lol captainobvious\chithead\bertholomey, i need to keep my ̶p̶u̶n̶s̶ buns on the down low now because ive got to see if people are paying attention.



and now i have got to actually pretend i can tune my car or ill be embarrassed _again_.


----------



## DBlevel

So many vehicles I'm looking forward to listening to.

req yours is definitely one of them!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> well, I got the January leg of the travel now. So, unless something unforeseen happens or the weather forecast is just garbage, I'll be there.
> 
> Jason, you need us to bring anything? Snacks, donations, etc?


Snacks and donations would be great. We will try to do the grilling thing again - that was a lot of fun.......unless the weather forecast is just garbage.......



req said:


> swizz erin. see ya then.
> 
> lol captainobvious\chithead\bertholomey, i need to keep my ̶p̶u̶n̶s̶ buns on the down low now because ive got to see if people are paying attention.


......buns on the down low......


----------



## Black Rain

Friends, music, cars and BBQ.... can't ask for more. Thats fun in the sun.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> done. just don't let me forget. we always lose track of time at these things... there's always cars I wish I had heard but didn't get a chance to.


We usually trade keys at the very end so...actually with all the cars that will be there it probably wouldn't hurt for some of us to trade keys, listen, then discuss afterwards. I don't really like it loud anymore so very little if any chance of stuff blowing up with me listening. I tune my stuff to rock well within a drivers mechanical limits and maximum volume is when the factory unit starts to audibly send a distorted signal...around 28/35. I might be sending an available 200rms+ to each front but wattage is like money in the bank...gotta have some left over after taking care of biddniss.


----------



## Black Rain

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We usually trade keys at the very end so...actually with all the cars that will be there it probably wouldn't hurt for some of us to trade keys, listen, then discuss afterwards. I don't really like it loud anymore so very little if any chance of stuff blowing up with me listening. I tune my stuff to rock well within a drivers mechanical limits and maximum volume is when the factory unit starts to audibly send a distorted signal...around 28/35. I might be sending an available 200rms+ to each front but wattage is like money in the bank...gotta have some left over after taking care of biddniss.


I'm good with giving up the keys and hearing comments later.

Never heard that phrase about amp power and money. But I see what you mean.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Some of the best systems I've heard (most dynamic anyway) had a metric ton of power on tap. The last thing you want is for an amp to run out of steam before a sonic peak in the music does. LET 'ER RIP TATER CHIP!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Jason, you need us to bring anything? Snacks, donations, etc?


Make sure you guys bring some of your own music.....stuff you like to listen to......stuff you know well.......it doesn't need to be 'SQ' music.......something that shows off your system if you have one, and something that will demonstrate the stuff you are looking to point out as amazing in someone's car or something that could use some work. I enjoy when someone gets in my car with a small stack of discs......and they want to hear how my car presents the stuff they know and love.......I get really tired of playing my own mix discs when I give demos 

I read it somewhere on one of these dang threads.......Erin stated that folks need to bring their own discs or they would be listening to the Sounds of the 80's in his car........I got this disc for him in the Sao Paulo airport........he might be playing it on a continuous loop........


----------



## ErinH

that CD actually has some really good tracks. I already have about 90% of them, though.  


you want a REALLY good CD? I'm often a jokester, but don't mistake this for a joke... this CD is killer:
http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Galaxy-Awesome-Mix-Vol-1/dp/B00KLF5J64

I may just bring that alone.


----------



## DBlevel

ErinH said:


> that CD actually has some really good tracks. I already have about 90% of them, though.
> 
> 
> you want a REALLY good CD? I'm often a jokester, but don't mistake this for a joke... this CD is killer:
> http://www.amazon.com/Guardians-Galaxy-Awesome-Mix-Vol-1/dp/B00KLF5J64
> 
> I may just bring that alone.


Can I get a copy?


----------



## ErinH

DBlevel said:


> Can I get a copy?


yep. just click the purchase button in the link I provided.


----------



## DBlevel

ErinH said:


> yep. just click the purchase button in the link I provided.


Awwwwwww


----------



## ErinH

that's how I felt when I plunked down the cash. but then I was  after listening to it.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> that CD actually has some really good tracks. I already have about 90% of them, though.
> 
> 
> you want a REALLY good CD? I'm often a jokester, but don't mistake this for a joke... this CD is killer:
> Amazon.com: Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol.1: Music
> 
> I may just bring that alone.


I know right? How do they 'categorize' those tracks that way? You told me that Guardians was good - I haven't looked it up yet. 

I just saw an excellent movie that most of you probably have already seen - Divergent - seemed like a pretty good soundtrack as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Make sure you guys bring some of your own music.....stuff you like to listen to......stuff you know well.......it doesn't need to be 'SQ' music.......something that shows off your system if you have one, and something that will demonstrate the stuff you are looking to point out as amazing in someone's car or something that could use some work. I enjoy when someone gets in my car with a small stack of discs......and they want to hear how my car presents the stuff they know and love.......I get really tired of playing my own mix discs when I give demos
> 
> I read it somewhere on one of these dang threads.......Erin stated that folks need to bring their own discs or they would be listening to the Sounds of the 80's in his car........I got this disc for him in the Sao Paulo airport........he might be playing it on a continuous loop........


Yeah, that's pretty much what you'll hear if you demo Erin's car with his musicI have to admit, I like a lot of those songs on the rainbow cd. No shame in liking a song that some consider "uncool". Play it loud and proud while giving all conformists the finger...or funny wave:laugh::surprised:


----------



## Black Rain

Good music is good music. It don't matter what people think. I'd rock that's CD.


----------



## Darkrider

I will be there - in something. Probably my Camaro again, but could be the Cruze if I can get some pillars done.

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
23) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
24) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)


----------



## crea_78

Mark is working on my install now, so will have something to show this time around.


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo, another Mark install! Ya know it'll be sweet. I guess when you do such awesome work, they tend to line up for your services. Here's hoping ya keep more work than you can handle Mark!


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Woo hoo, another Mark install! Ya know it'll be sweet. I guess when you do such awesome work, they tend to line up for your services. Here's hoping ya keep more work than you can handle Mark!


Agreed! I'm always excited to see what he comes up with next. 


Maybe a dash piece for someone up north? :surprised:


----------



## DBlevel

claydo said:


> Woo hoo, another Mark install! Ya know it'll be sweet. I guess when you do such awesome work, they tend to line up for your services. Here's hoping ya keep more work than you can handle Mark!


I'm hoping to get my pillars to him within the next week or two.........finally lol.


Now that I'm set on what's going in and hopefully new stock pillars will be here this week......


----------



## kickinaudio

I'll be there, with my car repaired from last meet. So for those driving home at night from Jason's... watch for deer.


1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Erin (ErinH) - Civic Sedan
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
7) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
8) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
9) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
12) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
13) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
14) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
15) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
17) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
18) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
19) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
20) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
21) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
22) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
23) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
24) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time) 
25) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw


----------



## bertholomey

Dude - that is awesome! Thank you for planning on making the trip. Many will certainly enjoy the demo in the Corolla - I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## SilkySlim

bertholomey said:


> Make sure you guys bring some of your own music.....stuff you like to listen to......stuff you know well.......it doesn't need to be 'SQ' music.......something that shows off your system if you have one, and something that will demonstrate the stuff you are looking to point out as amazing in someone's car or something that could use some work. I enjoy when someone gets in my car with a small stack of discs......and they want to hear how my car presents the stuff they know and love.......I get really tired of playing my own mix discs when I give demos
> 
> I read it somewhere on one of these dang threads.......Erin stated that folks need to bring their own discs or they would be listening to the Sounds of the 80's in his car........I got this disc for him in the Sao Paulo airport........he might be playing it on a continuous loop........


I wonder when they will have a best heterosexual anthem songs comp disc? Lol What's on that list? They have laid claim to quite a bit there. Hope there is no legal battle over anthem rights!


----------



## SilkySlim

DBlevel said:


> I'm hoping to get my pillars to him within the next week or two.........finally lol.
> 
> 
> Now that I'm set on what's going in and hopefully new stock pillars will be here this week......


Glad you finally decided can't wait to demo the masterpiece!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Since my Type-S 15 didn't sell I'm going to give it one more chance to work in my truck. Downfiring a 15" in the console caused a standing wave but when I rearfired it magic happened. Erin even commented on how well it worked. Due to fitment issues and not wanting to make it blatantly obvious I have a subwoofer box in there I'll be upfiring it in the rear of the truck behind the console top and firing through carpet. If I can pull this off I'll bring my Ground Zero sq8 for demo if anyone wants to try it in their vehicle and I know a couple people will likely want to hear this little beast anyway. It's in about a cube tuned low 30's. It's eating up 400rms and spitting it out like it's nothing...and wired to 4 ohms.


----------



## crea_78

Anyone asking Mark for pictures on my install, he will have most of the work finished by this Saturday. Will have to go back to Audiomasters later next week to have the a-pillars reinstalled.

The one picture I got was a teaser, but I have been by there 3x this week to check on the progress. Slow going but Mark is very detailed and wants everything to look perfect.


----------



## crea_78

My car isn't completely done yet but here are a couple pictures. Once Mark finishes the install, will post everything up in the Build Thread ... hopefully by next weekend.

Sub enclosure:


Amp Rack:


Mark is having a problem with the Mosconi 6to8v8 so he will have to call Nick Wingate next week to figure out the problem. Also, he will need to put the insert in for the Mosconi AS 100.4 and redo my false floor.


----------



## Notloudenuf

the #Doctor is at it again!


----------



## claydo

Nice.......my build is in progress too.....and while mine won't be near as flashy as a Worrell build.......I can has teaser pics too....... 



project "new front end" is moving ahead slowly!


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> Anyone asking Mark for pictures on my install, he will have most of the work finished by this Saturday. Will have to go back to Audiomasters later next week to have the a-pillars reinstalled.
> 
> The one picture I got was a teaser, but I have been by there 3x this week to check on the progress. Slow going but Mark is very detailed and wants everything to look perfect.



Can't rush perfection


----------



## Black Rain

The Doctor only produces perfection. So you must be patient Young Padiwon.... LOL


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> My car isn't completely done yet but here are a couple pictures. Once Mark finishes the install, will post everything up in the Build Thread ... hopefully by next weekend
> 
> Mark is having a problem with the Mosconi 6to8v8 so he will have to call Nick Wingate next week to figure out the problem. Also, he will need to put the insert in for the Mosconi AS 100.4 and redo my false floor.



I love the look of the sub box, and I'm looking forward to hearing 2 amazing BMs playing off that Mosconi One Series amp. 

I think the amp rack design looks fantastic - love the symmetry. I know I had serious issues getting the 6to8 to connect. 

Tough to have to go back, but that is the way of car audio installation. I know you will love it when it is complete - which certainly be before the Meet. It is cool that you have slowly gathered the gear (bought the BMs at the Spring Meet ?), and it will be fun to have a car to show at the Fall Meet. 




claydo said:


> Nice.......my build is in progress too.....and while mine won't be near as flashy as a Worrell build.......I can has teaser pics too.......
> 
> project "new front end" is moving ahead slowly!



Looking forward to my demo Clay! Looks great to me!!!



captainobvious said:


> Can't rush perfection






Black Rain said:


> The Doctor only produces perfection. So you must be patient Young Padiwon.... LOL


----------



## claydo

Looking forward to my demo Clay! Looks great to me!!![/QUOTE]

hope to have it ready for you to listen in Tennessee!


----------



## crea_78

Since the Mosconi DSP isn't working now and the gains on the 240.2 might be up way too high, Mark said the subs POUND very loud -- like Claydo's style.. Lol. Therefore, he had to pull the fuse so no audio ATM.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I had my buddy help me test fit this big console box for the 15" to prevent interior damage (and keep me from hurting my back AGAIN). Told him next weekend he better be ready to wrestle the finished product into the truck! My tune probably won't be the tightest or well behaved but it will be ready to rock Claydo style with my personality dialed in. I like to call it the mullet tune...all business at first glance but actually here for the party.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I had my buddy help me test fit this big console box for the 15" to prevent interior damage (and keep me from hurting my back AGAIN). Told him next weekend he better be ready to wrestle the finished product into the truck! My tune probably won't be the tightest or well behaved but it will be ready to rock Claydo style with my personality dialed in. I like to call it the mullet tune...all business at first glance but actually here for the party.



That is certainly quotable! Mullet Tune FTW!


----------



## crea_78

Build log for my install.. still a work in progress: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/167581-2014-accord-sport-hybrid-audio-mosconi-stereo-intergrity.html


----------



## bertholomey

A friend of mine contacted me to see if I would post some items that he has for sale. I just want to run it by you guys here and on the NC Meet thread to see if anyone would be interested in these few things. 

He needs some cash to help out his mother, he has some gear that he has been stockpiling for a future build, and he needs this stuff to go quickly. He can snap a pic if requested, and PM me for details, etc. to try not to clutter this thread too much. 

I'll list the items here with the prices (price does not include shipping). 

1) Arc Audio 4200SE (x2) - $600 apiece

2) Arc Audio 2300SE - $600

3) JL Audio 300/4 - black (x2) - $500

4) JL Audio 600/1 - black - $500

5) JL ZR Tweeters (NIB) - $200 pair

6) JL ZR8 Mid Bass drivers (NIB) - $250 pair

7) JL C5 4" Mid Range drivers (NIB) - $150 pair

8) JLHO 12" box - I'll check

9) JL 12w6v3 Subwoofer - I'll check

He said that everything is in great condition, and some of the items above are listed as new in box.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Countdown Timer Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Nov 8, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Countdown Timer Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Nov 8, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh



Nice!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Nice!


I'm excited! 6 weeks is going to be a looonnnggg time.


----------



## Slammer

Really want to make this one but not signing up yet. Seems to be the ultimate jinx for me lately.............


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I bet I'll be the only one running a bandpass box. Got the Uranium 8" sounding good in a carefully designed and built 4th order and going to build a 6th order to try it in as well. Right now I'm wondering why I didn't start experimenting with these types of boxes years ago. They can sure help get the most out of the woofer while protecting it from anything flying around the cabin and sound pretty good too. Can also shape the response to your liking with the help of altering port length.


----------



## sirbOOm

Speaking of boxes... I'm likely going to stay with a friend in Charlotte the night before but might just go all the way, get a hotel. Asheville, prolly.

We should all get some dinner on the 7th.


----------



## Black Rain

Looking forward to demoing your truck and seeing the final product. You have done some seriously nice work to it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hey Nick, my dad just bought a '14 Silverado Z71 4x4 LT crew cab. It's silver though. NICE truck on the inside. Rides quite a bit rougher than the 02 2wd Silverado he traded in with 163k on it but it didn't have the off road suspension or 4wd either.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I bet I'll be the only one running a bandpass box. Got the Uranium 8" sounding good in a carefully designed and built 4th order and going to build a 6th order to try it in as well. Right now I'm wondering why I didn't start experimenting with these types of boxes years ago. They can sure help get the most out of the woofer while protecting it from anything flying around the cabin and sound pretty good too. Can also shape the response to your liking with the help of altering port length.


didn't you have an 8" before and then switch to the 15"? Just curious why you'd got back to an 8". I understand you may be able to get good output from the 8" overall, but realistically we both know that it won't dig as low as a 15. So, I figure there's a reason ... just easier to toss stuff in the car and not damage an 8" than a big ol boxed 15"?


----------



## sirbOOm

I don't think the Z71 rides rough at all. Try driving a Mercedes CLA 250 on Dunlop summer tires. That's rough... my god. I have the door speakers in. Listening 2 way off a 100X4 JBL GTO amp is better than the 50X4 I was using first... the difference that power makes! I have some tuning to do on the door speakers for sure. A little boomy around 250 I'd say. Prolly gonna cross them at 400 or so, only a 2.5" midrange. But that said without tweeters it's not bad. Once I get the midranges installed right with something behind to take care of the back wave that's super obvious I think I'll be smiling. Hopefully. Doubt I'll have my pillars done for the meet but they'll be in there temporarily. 

Now I need to figure out how to get my dirty finger marks off the headliner I just noticed. Mother...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> didn't you have an 8" before and then switch to the 15"? Just curious why you'd got back to an 8". I understand you may be able to get good output from the 8" overall, but realistically we both know that it won't dig as low as a 15. So, I figure there's a reason ... just easier to toss stuff in the car and not damage an 8" than a big ol boxed 15"?


It's a balance between function and form. The 15" was just too big to integrate into the interior in a way I could live with. This is the first 8" I've run in several years. I've mostly run 10's over the years. To be honest I think my factory headunit cuts off somewhere around 30hz to protect stock x9's anyway but haven't done any testing to prove it. My subsonic filter is defeated but remember there not being any cone movement on bass tracks where I know there should be. Not too concerned about it. Digs low enough for me.


----------



## ErinH

I was thinking you had an 8" at the ATL meet early last year. I must be on glue.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think it was a ported Fi X10 in a console box. Weak as it was being in the middle of the cab you would have thought it was half that size. Al asked me if my subwoofer was turned on:laugh:My cab is really picky on where the bass is originating from and which way it's aimed. I'm working on that right now with this test box I'm running and having a blast doing it. Thanks to the quirkiness of my interior and the stuff I carry in my cab a bandpass or two with 8(s) is looking like it will be the most practical option for the form and function balance. How crazy would it be to have a beefy Sundown 8" behind each seat in a 6th order with ports firing straight back under the back seat and a crapload of power?!!


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think it was a ported Fi X10 in a console box. Weak as it was being in the middle of the cab you would have thought it was half that size. Al asked me if my subwoofer was turned on:laugh:My cab is really picky on where the bass is originating from and which way it's aimed. I'm working on that right now with this test box I'm running and having a blast doing it. Thanks to the quirkiness of my interior and the stuff I carry in my cab a bandpass or two with 8(s) is looking like it will be the most practical option for the form and function balance. How crazy would it be to have a beefy Sundown 8" behind each seat in a 6th order with ports firing straight back under the back seat and a crapload of power?!!



Can you fit larger shallow subs? (eg- BM mkIV or JL TW3/5)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Can you fit larger shallow subs? (eg- BM mkIV or JL TW3/5)


I can, but it wouldn't be low profile enough. 10's are about the biggest I can fit in there without going to the console or under the back seat...and neither of those places worked out very well. On top of that I like being different.


----------



## ErinH

Exactly what I was going to ask. The JL 10tw1 would be a good option. You could run a pair for some serious low end in a very small enclosure. 

I was at Steve Cook's shop yesterday and snapped a pic of the 12tw1 (left), 12w6v3 (middle) and 10tw1 (right) together.


----------



## captainobvious

Man, those are still pretty tall.

The 13TW5 I have is a 2.5" mounting depth and around 3.25" overall height. Amazing for what it can do.


----------



## ErinH

Yea, they're not shallow. But I was just thinking of a smaller 10" option. I assume Chris is more concerned with the overall front panel area and maybe not so much depth (if he's rear-firing and it's a console). I was thinking more along the lines of the space between the seats being the problem area. The cut flange on these really help the tight space installs. I actually considered using them as midbasses. 

If you want shallow, and you want quality, you really have to pay for it. And there really aren't many <12" shallow subs I'd trust. The JL 10tw3 is the only 10" shallow sub I think I could recommend because their xmax values are Klippel verified. The SB Acoustics shallow sub doesn't have a lot of linear throw and the flange is HUGE, comparatively. And, typically, shallow subs have the trade offs you'd expect... and when you're going sub-12" shallow, that trade-off is more of an issue because you can't make up the displacement.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mounting depth isn't the problem. Woofer diameter is. Erin I don't know if you remember the lifted back seat on my silver Ram but that looked ridiculous. I loved what that DD 510 in the big ported box did under there though. I could do 4 8's with 6" of mounting depth if I wanted to. I just might if the mood strikes me but not holding my breath on that one. I could live with the profile 4 8's would give me a lot better than the profile of a pair of 10's. The goal is to look in the truck and not realize what you're looking at in the rear floor board unless I choose to tell you about it or point it out


----------



## Notloudenuf

Is anyone interested in getting another t-shirt order together?


----------



## sirbOOm

My t-shirt from the last one "disappeared". I think I left it in that POS Mercedes I had...


----------



## Notloudenuf

So that's a yes?


----------



## sirbOOm

:whip: lezzz do it


----------



## Darkrider

I'd be down for a couple more T-Shirts.


----------



## Velozity

Notloudenuf said:


> Is anyone interested in getting another t-shirt order together?



Are you doing it this time?

I still don't have the T-shirts I ordered from the spring meet.  Haven't had success getting in contact with Adam to find out what's up.


----------



## jpf150

Same Tshirt or another design? Either way I'd probably get one


----------



## chithead

I'd be down for another shirt. And a hat too.


----------



## claydo

It's getting closer......woohoo!


----------



## crea_78

Now I'm not sure I can come. Need to ask my manager but a very good possibility it will be a no


----------



## req

im still waiting for my tshirt from the first round


----------



## ErinH

aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddd.... 

I'm out. 

Am now going to be at White Sands (not a vacation destination, btw) that week for work and am flying back home the day of the event. Really sucks, too. I wanted to come out for this. 

Hopefully Jason is gracious enough to host another Spring meet next year and I can attend that. Definitely going to miss hanging out with you NC folks; you're a great group of guys.


----------



## sirbOOm

Good. More likely my system might sound good to people with less competition. Heheheheh.


----------



## ErinH

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## sirbOOm

Fair to midland.


----------



## jpf150

ErinH said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddd....
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Am now going to be at White Sands (not a vacation destination, btw) that week for work and am flying back home the day of the event. Really sucks, too. I wanted to come out for this.
> 
> Hopefully Jason is gracious enough to host another Spring meet next year and I can attend that. Definitely going to miss hanging out with you NC folks; you're a great group of guys.


That sucks Erin. It was nice meeting you at the last meet(along with everyone else) and was looking forward to talking with you more than I did last time. Hopefully you can make it to the next one!


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> Good. More likely my system might sound good to people with less competition. Heheheheh.


so what yer saying is to send everybody straight from my car to yer truck, right?


----------



## Darkrider

ErinH said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnndddddd....
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Am now going to be at White Sands (not a vacation destination, btw) that week for work and am flying back home the day of the event. Really sucks, too. I wanted to come out for this.
> 
> Hopefully Jason is gracious enough to host another Spring meet next year and I can attend that. Definitely going to miss hanging out with you NC folks; you're a great group of guys.


Aww man! And I had an all new Disney hat to show ya (and a slightly comical story about going to Disney World with an angry pregnant woman in the middle of August). We'll definitely miss you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Darkrider said:


> Aww man! And I had an all new Disney hat to show ya (and a slightly comical story about going to Disney World with an angry pregnant woman in the middle of August). We'll definitely miss you.


Oh man, I need to hear this story. Hormones flaring always makes for an "interesting" timeI was basically my best friend's therapist through both of his wife's pregnancies.

Erin yer gonna be missed. Always a hoot hanging with you and plenty of useful tech info as well.


----------



## SilkySlim

Is there any interest in me bringing my wife's Mazda 5 to the meet. I have a buddy who could drive it?


----------



## claydo

Of course you should bring it!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Adam has agreed to get another round of t-shirts ordered for those that are interested.

The price is $10 per shirt. Contact The A-Train to get his paypal address.
No extra shirts will be ordered so if you want one you need to post the color and size and quantity of shirt(s) you want.

This is what they look like



Here is a link to the color palette that is available.
Gildan DryBlend 50/50 T-Shirt

Here is the sizing chart


The t-shirts look really good and I've been wearing mine just about every weekend since I got it and the color has held really well. No pilling or weird shrinking problems. The Gildan is a really nice t-shirt.

Andy and Mike. I'm sure Adam still has your shirts and you'll get them at the meet.


----------



## subterFUSE

Looks like I am probably out on this event.

We have not yet made the move up from FL yet, so I won't be as close.


----------



## sirbOOm

Damn! I want to hear what you have up on there!!!

Can stop at my house south of Atlanta on the way if you want. I have some chores I can give you.


----------



## subterFUSE

sirbOOm said:


> Damn! I want to hear what you have up on there!!!
> 
> Can stop at my house south of Atlanta on the way if you want. I have some chores I can give you.


:laugh:

Thanks for the offer.


However, my car is staying here in FL for a little while longer. Some new plans are in place. Just waiting for some more gear to arrive.


----------



## casey

may have to order a couple more of the NCSQ t's and get Russ to grab them for me. As mentioned they hold up great and are some of the best fitting t's I own

still mad I cant make it to this and a pre planned trip the same weekend


----------



## claydo

Just thought I'd bump the attendees list.......I think this one is the most current.......


1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
15) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
16) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
17) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
18) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
19) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
20) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
21) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
22) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
23) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw

Make sure I didn't leave anybody off!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Vacation is put in for. Expenses are budgeted in. Looks like this is gonna happen!


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Vacation is put in for. Expenses are budgeted in. Looks like this is gonna happen!


Awesome! It will be good to see you again Chris!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Since it "should" be cool enough to not need the A/C I'll probably hook my battery charger up to my battery to keep it hot and boost the voltage a hair. Are there places to plug in? I can even bring a couple power strips and several heavy duty cords for people who need to plug in their lappy/charger/big screen in front of their car help lock in their stage...


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Since it "should" be cool enough to not need the A/C I'll probably hook my battery charger up to my battery to keep it hot and boost the voltage a hair. Are there places to plug in? I can even bring a couple power strips and several heavy duty cords for people who need to plug in their lappy/charger/big screen in front of their car help lock in their stage...


We do have a couple outlets in the garage that if good power strips / cords could be brought - that would really help. We will try to distribute from different circuits so as not to trip a breaker


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I also have a couple of really long 12g cords (100' and maybe a 50') with the rest of them being 40' 14g heavy duty cords. I used to do a fairly elaborate Christmas light display when we lived in a subdivision. Out here in the country on the rare occasions I decide to decorate it's just something quick and simple.


----------



## claydo

Cool....tha hillbilly is confirmed!


----------



## sirbOOm

Are you planning on charging your flux capacitor?


----------



## SilkySlim

Alright add the Mazda5 to the list I can work out a driver.


----------



## SilkySlim

Don't forget assdouce and the 91 accord


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

sirbOOm said:


> Are you planning on charging your flux capacitor?


Absolutely! I bring it up to 88mph and it gets activated when it senses blue lights up my ass! It then takes me back in time five minutes so I can roll by the officitator doing speed limit. Rince and repeat! All jokes aside, I'm that guy most people pass for going too slow since my mileage falls off a cliff above 60-65.


----------



## sirbOOm

My hotel is reserved. Let's see if I can get a "complete" system in before this event. As it's looking, my ZED amps (at least the Leviathan) will probably not be in. Ohwell.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What are the safer areas in and around Greensboro...preferably just west of it since that's the direction I'll be coming from? Not being from the area I assume every larger city is like Little Rock until I know more about it. Yeah you gotta watch your back around here even in the "safe" areas. Being paranoid helps keep you and your stuff how it's supposed to be.


----------



## sirbOOm

I can recommend the Hyatt Place Greensboro. I stayed there last year, was nice.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What are the safer areas in and around Greensboro...preferably just west of it since that's the direction I'll be coming from? Not being from the area I assume every larger city is like Little Rock until I know more about it. Yeah you gotta watch your back around here even in the "safe" areas. Being paranoid helps keep you and your stuff how it's supposed to be.



You should certainly check the hotels in Archdale, NC. They will be decent, lower cost, and they are within 15 minutes from my house ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I plan on taking a couple days to get home to enjoy the scenery. Any stretches of road that I should consider going down? Places to stop and see? Good places to eat?


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
15) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
16) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
17) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
18) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
19) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
20) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
21) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
22) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
23) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
24) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
25) Mark (treosols) - green roller skate! (getting mental image of sparkly green roller skates......bell bottom pants.......poly shirt unbuttoned to the naval.......skatin' around the driveway.......been doing file audits too long!)


----------



## captainobvious

sirbOOm said:


> My hotel is reserved. Let's see if I can get a "complete" system in before this event. As it's looking, my ZED amps (at least the Leviathan) will probably not be in. Ohwell.


Problem with the Zed, or just not enough time to get it done?


----------



## captainobvious

Nice to see Mark will be coming over in the Lima Bean. My making this meet depends on a few factors so I'm in a wait and see right now. Still planning to come unless it's derailed though. I really want to give the NC folks a chance to (finally)hear the Mazda since it was out of commission my last two trips to Jason's meets. doh!


----------



## psycle_1

I'm going to try my best to make it to the GTG this time.


----------



## captainobvious

psycle_1 said:


> I'm going to try my best to make it to the GTG this time.


That'd be great! 

I didn't make my way over to hear your system at finals so I'll have to get a listen 


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
15) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
16) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
17) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
18) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
19) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
20) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
21) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
22) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
23) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
24) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
25) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
26) Psycle_1 - possible
27) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible


----------



## carter1010

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 10) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
> 11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 15) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
> 16) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 17) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
> 18) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 19) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 20) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
> 21) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
> 22) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
> 23) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
> 24) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
> 25) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
> 26) Psycle_1 - possible
> 27) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible


28) carter1010- 2010 Ford Fusion


----------



## claydo

^^ be good to see ya again, Brian^^ 

Aaaaaandd..........BUMP........getting close now!


----------



## req

looks like i wont have my tweeters finished. waiting on the KAXBLTWT to be finished i dont want to finish tweeters that i wont be using in the final install... maybe ill just wrap them in grill cloth lol.


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento/(Chrysler 300 ???)
11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
15) Mark (Navy Chief) - 2002 Silverado (or maybe the new 2015 Buick GNX, lol)
16) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
17) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
18) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
19) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
20) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
21) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
22) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
23) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
24) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
25) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
26) Psycle_1 - possible
27) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible
28) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion 
29) Anthony (2Deep2) -


----------



## Notloudenuf

The list is looking good. I think we are in for another great time and a group of great people.

Should we expect a new meet disc?
Is it time to post a "Who's Bringing What?" list for the bbq/grill/food/whatever?


----------



## sirbOOm

req said:


> looks like i wont have my tweeters finished. waiting on the KAXBLTWT to be finished i dont want to finish tweeters that i wont be using in the final install... maybe ill just wrap them in grill cloth lol.


:laugh: You should see mine. My a-pillars are a mix of hot green painter tape, light green bondo, and my tweeter is held in with electrical tape until I finish up the finish work on the tweeter pods and get he pillars wrapped, which will not even be close to before the meet. :blush:


----------



## sirbOOm

Notloudenuf said:


> The list is looking good. I think we are in for another great time and a group of great people.
> 
> Should we expect a new meet disc?
> Is it time to post a "Who's Bringing What?" list for the bbq/grill/food/whatever?


I've been putting together a compilation. I don't know how to cut songs down nor do I care to spend the time doing it but I'll bring a few copies. Basically it'll be a set of songs that I know sound like X and do not sound like X in my car with its current situation and I'd like to hear them in other cars, see what to look for... yada yada.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

One time a guy was up until the wee hours of the morning glassing then MIGHT have gotten a couple hours of sleep before hauling ass to northern Bama from Atlanta. I think he even had to turn around and pick someone up who flew in but their ride ended up really sick. Not mentioning the names just in case they don't want to be mentioned but a few people in this thread know who I'm talking about. THAT MY FRIENDS IS DEDICATION!


----------



## jpf150

Most likely mine won't even be playing. The truck is in the shop right now for suspension work, and I haven't had much time to work on anything(also lack of funds..)but I am ready to listen to some more cars and hang out with you guys again.


----------



## SilkySlim

I hope to have something playing caught me right in the middle of switching and a new build. May have two builds. We'll see.


----------



## bose301s

I am looking to come to the meet, I have to work but could probably switch days to make it. What I am wondering is if anyone who knows Mark Worrell better could ask is if I could get an estimate for some work from him while I am there. I am looking to get 2 AE SBP15s installed IB in the trunk and some mids in my doors, Anarchys or the older Exodus 6.5s. PM me with info.


----------



## bose301s

And the main reason for that is I really really want to get my system done before my 13 hour drive back up to Michigan for Christmas.


----------



## sirbOOm

You'd prolly be better off calling his shop.


----------



## bertholomey

bose301s said:


> I am looking to come to the meet, I have to work but could probably switch days to make it. What I am wondering is if anyone who knows Mark Worrell better could ask is if I could get an estimate for some work from him while I am there. I am looking to get 2 AE SBP15s installed IB in the trunk and some mids in my doors, Anarchys or the older Exodus 6.5s. PM me with info.


I thought I remember you saying that you got in touch with him in the past. I also believe I remember him saying that he has quoted you work in the past. I'm not sure what you are asking for in the above post - are you asking for his contact information - you can pm him on DIYMA. He is also going to be at the meet. 'Know him better' - not sure what you are getting at there.


----------



## casey

Marks one of the most easy to approach people Ive met. Shoot him a PM on here with a heads up and have him take a look at your trunk and doors at the meet to give him an idea what hes working with.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> The list is looking good. I think we are in for another great time and a group of great people.
> 
> Should we expect a new meet disc?
> Is it time to post a "Who's Bringing What?" list for the bbq/grill/food/whatever?


Well......folks should not 'expect' a new meet disc  Ok, I'm being snarky  Sorry about that!

I honestly wasn't going to put one together for distribution. I put some tracks together for Finals, but it wasn't that good. 

Discussing the meal plan with my wife........I think I might go another direction. Instead of the situation that we had in the Spring (we bought a ton of burgers / dogs and had a half ton left over - it also took us about an hour to clean out all of the 'by product' out of the grill (she can't even think about burgers on the grill now), and the unpredictable nature of the weather - although if it had been this weekend.......), we might do pulled pork from a local place (Carter Brothers that we went to at past meets) - we can get a count early in the day, and she can go pick it up and bring it back. 

So we would primarily need drinks, flatware, etc. We collected enough donations at the last meet to cover all of the food for this one, so some folks bringing a few drinks, chips, and deserts would give us more than enough.


----------



## claydo

I got the chips.......


----------



## jpf150

I'll bring a few drinks again, and donate some money. Thanks again for the leftovers last time Jason!


----------



## jpf150

Also, I might put together a disc. Not sure how interested some people would be in mine(my range of music is wide, but definitely not as wide as some others...). Most likely I'll bring one for me and make a few extra copies if anyone wants them.


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> I thought I remember you saying that you got in touch with him in the past. I also believe I remember him saying that he has quoted you work in the past. I'm not sure what you are asking for in the above post - are you asking for his contact information - you can pm him on DIYMA. He is also going to be at the meet. 'Know him better' - not sure what you are getting at there.


I PM'd him but didn't hear back, I just figured he was busy or didn't come on here much. I wasn't getting at anything, I know some of the guys are friends with him and talk to him often, I only know him through car audio and don't talk to him so I just figured if someone who talks to could give him a shout, that's all I meant. I know Mark is a great guy and I definitely want him to do the IB install in my trunk, the bigger question is the doors and how much it would cost etc. as I don't have any clue there but his work is second to none so I would love for him to do it.


----------



## bertholomey

bose301s said:


> I PM'd him but didn't hear back, I just figured he was busy or didn't come on here much. I wasn't getting at anything, I know some of the guys are friends with him and talk to him often, I only know him through car audio and don't talk to him so I just figured if someone who talks to could give him a shout, that's all I meant. I know Mark is a great guy and I definitely want him to do the IB install in my trunk, the bigger question is the doors and how much it would cost etc. as I don't have any clue there but his work is second to none so I would love for him to do it.


No problem Richard! You are right to consider Mark for the IB wall. I can tell you from personal experience......the concept of an IB set up is very simple, but the execution is not so simple. I think the IB set up I had in the BMW was pretty good, but the original IB set up in the BRZ was pretty terrible........design and execution. Those mid bass drivers are a bit of a challenge in many cars (ask Casey......). You are right.....Mark is extremely busy (a good thing!), and he doesn't come on here much. I'll get you that info.


----------



## req

id be happy to donate money to the event for food\beverages\ect. ive got a long drive out, so i dont know how any kind of food will hold up!


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> id be happy to donate money to the event for food\beverages\ect. ive got a long drive out, so i dont know how any kind of food will hold up!


No worries my friend! My main concern is that you are there. Does it look like Carly will have time off, or will you be flying solo?


----------



## bertholomey

We are getting a pretty solid plan together for the food. 

This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it): 

Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles


Chips - assorted


Buns - for BBQ


Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed


I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

req said:


> id be happy to donate money to the event for food\beverages\ect. ive got a long drive out, so i dont know how any kind of food will hold up!


Same here. I might bake a couple batches of my chocolate chip oatmeal cookies to bring. I see Howard is on the list so would also like to get his input on how to make the recipe better. They're already excellent.


----------



## Black Rain

Everyone, I do apologize. I will not be making it to this meet. My company lost their contract and I have been out of work for the past month. I do wish I was able to make it.

Hopefully, circumstances have changed by the next one.

Thanks


----------



## claydo

Sorry to hear that Juan, I hope your situation improves soon.


----------



## psycle_1

Going to have to bow out. I have a show to play that night and I won't make it back to Asheville in time. It's always something... LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

Black Rain said:


> Everyone, I do apologize. I will not be making it to this meet. My company lost their contract and I have been out of work for the past month. I do wish I was able to make it.
> 
> Hopefully, circumstances have changed by the next one.
> 
> Thanks


I hate to hear that my friend - you will certainly be missed next weekend!


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Clay and Jason.


----------



## GLN305

Black Rain said:


> Everyone, I do apologize. I will not be making it to this meet. My company lost their contract and I have been out of work for the past month. I do wish I was able to make it.
> 
> Hopefully, circumstances have changed by the next one.
> 
> Thanks


That too bad, but there will be more...see ya at the next one!


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> We are getting a pretty solid plan together for the food.
> 
> This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it):
> 
> Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles
> 
> 
> Chips - assorted
> 
> 
> Buns - for BBQ
> 
> 
> Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed
> 
> 
> I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.


I am going to bring a couple pies for dessert. I was thinking a couple pecan pies. I bought WAY too much candy for Halloween too, so I'll probably bring a bunch of that as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mmm pecan pie...


----------



## ryyo

I don't know anyone except from my many years lurking on here, but I really wish I could make it there. Sounds like good times


----------



## Notloudenuf

ryyo said:


> I don't know anyone except from my many years lurking on here, but I really wish I could make it there. Sounds like good times


I didn't know anyone the first time I went either. Made friends while I was there.

Hopefully you can make it to the next one.


----------



## claydo

I just hope this weather leaves before then.....ugh, cold and wet.

And Kendal is right, ryyo.......don't have to know anyone, it's a friendly group, just come on out. You can pm member bertholomey for his address. I lurked for a long time myself, wasn't even signed up, but I specifically signed up to get his address for my first meet. Made a bunch of new friends who love audio as much as I do! If you go to one meet, you'll want to come to every one........


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> We are getting a pretty solid plan together for the food.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it):
> 
> 
> 
> Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chips - assorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buns - for BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.



So we have a couple fellas mentioning deserts - appreciate that!

How about a few bags of chips and some soda pops?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hell if it's gonna be a chiller some coffee or hot chocolate might be a good thing to have. Depending on what the temp is in the morning and after the sun goes down I fully expect to be in my insulated bibs. Camo and brown...what a combo!


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> So we have a couple fellas mentioning deserts - appreciate that!
> 
> How about a few bags of chips and some soda pops?


I'll pick up some drinks.


----------



## NCspecV81

Honestly wished I could do this but I doubt my car is going to be remotely ready for this. Would like to meet nator patron @captainobvious


----------



## jpf150

NCspecV81 said:


> Honestly wished I could do this but I doubt my car is going to be remotely ready for this. Would like to meet nator patron @captainobvious


Just come to hang out and demo. My truck wasn't done last meet(spring) and still isn't for this one haha.


----------



## DBlevel

jpf150 said:


> Just come to hang out and demo. My truck wasn't done last meet(spring) and still isn't for this one haha.


Doubt mine will be done either but will be fun to hang out and demo some vehicles!


----------



## jpf150

DBlevel said:


> Doubt mine will be done either but will be fun to hang out and demo some vehicles!


sure will! Reading over the final's thread, I want to hear Clay's new setup.


----------



## captainobvious

NCspecV81 said:


> Honestly wished I could do this but I doubt my car is going to be remotely ready for this. Would like to meet nator patron @captainobvious


As the others have said, no need to have a finished vehicle to attend! Come on out and meet some great guys (and gals) and hear some VERY good systems. The NC crew is a very welcoming and fun bunch. You'll have a great time.


----------



## ErinH

MOTHER F*(C159)8135#%#%[email protected]#%#%#%#!!!!!!!

Still wish I could make this. So bummed I can't.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Fake the flu Erin...or the upper and lower GI virus. No one asks questions when you spraying out both ends


----------



## ErinH

wish I could, but I can't. Oh, well, though. Hopefully I'll see most of you guys either at Jason's or my house next spring.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm in for a Spring meet in Bama!


----------



## captainobvious

Bummer Erin, but I'm sure we all understand. Heck, I'm still unsure whether I'll be there either.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
15) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
16) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
17) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
18) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
19) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
21) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
22) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
23) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
24) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible
25) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion 
26) Anthony (2Deep2)


----------



## sirbOOm

Possible I might have my ZEDs in for this meet... they'll be at my house on Wednesday. Assuming they work, they'll be in my car on Thursday evening. I leave Friday afternoon. Crossing fingers!!! Leviathan needed its switching clocks aligned... ubuuuhh. Minotaur is apparently fine so we'll see what happens when I install it again.

I should be able to have two SI BM mkIV's installed and playing at around 350 watts each by this time. More than likely will be using a temporary box until my custom build box (which will look exactly like it but actually fit) is done. 

Will anyone want to compare the SI's to a single Morel Ultimo 10" or 12"? Both are for sale so I might bring them along if anyone is interested in the comparison or buying. The Ultimo 12" would come with a nicely spec'd box (1.5 cf prefab with black carpet).


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 10) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
> 11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 15) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 16) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord Sport
> 17) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 18) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
> 19) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
> 20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
> 21) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
> 22) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
> 23) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
> 24) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible
> 25) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
> 26) Anthony (2Deep2)


27) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB - flying solo, but bringing food!


----------



## crea_78

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
> 5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
> 8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 10) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
> 11) Captainobvious - 2013 Mazdaspeed3 (with a working system!)
> 12) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 13) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
> 14) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 15) Howard (chefhow)- 2008 Scion xB.
> 17) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 18) Gary (xpsvwino) - 2013 Honda Accord
> 19) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
> 20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
> 21) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
> 22) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
> 23) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
> 24) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible
> 25) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
> 26) Anthony (2Deep2)



I have to work this coming Saturday so I won't be there.


----------



## bertholomey

That is a shame.....we wanted to hear the car now that is complete. Well, there seems to be several who can't make this one who we will hopefully see in the Spring. We will take pics for ya.


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> That is a shame.....we wanted to hear the car now that is complete. Well, there seems to be several who can't make this one who we will hopefully see in the Spring. We will take pics for ya.


Guess you'll have to do most of the picture taking since Erin isn't coming haha.


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> Guess you'll have to do most of the picture taking since Erin isn't coming haha.


I'll try my best. BTW - do you still have access to those tables?


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> I'll try my best. BTW - do you still have access to those tables?


Sure do. I should be able to get back home and grab one or 2 if you'd like.


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> Sure do. I should be able to get back home and grab one or 2 if you'd like.


That would be awesome - just in case - not sure if we will have all the food inside or some inside and some in the garage. One should do it


----------



## sirbOOm

So we PM you for the coordinates, yes?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yup. He sure ain't posting it on hereThe last g2g I went to the host put his address in the OP


----------



## chithead

You can cross the WRX off the list. Going into the body shop this Friday for repairs from a recent accident. I'll probably still be there though just to meet up with some uber cool dudes and a great set of audio demos!


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> Sure do. I should be able to get back home and grab one or 2 if you'd like.


James,

I have 2 x 8 foot plastic folding-leg tables at my house (in Clayton) if you'd rather not drive all the way home. I'd offer to bring them myself, but they don't exactly fit into my Camaro or my Cruze.

Let me know,

Forrest


----------



## DBlevel

Which vehicle you plan on bringing Forrest?

Be nice to see everyone from the last GTG and the new attendees at this one! So many vehicles I want to demo, specially yours Clay!

Jason I definately want to hear yours, such an amazing sounding setup last time I heard it!


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> James,
> 
> I have 2 x 8 foot plastic folding-leg tables at my house (in Clayton) if you'd rather not drive all the way home. I'd offer to bring them myself, but they don't exactly fit into my Camaro or my Cruze.
> 
> Let me know,
> 
> Forrest


That actually sounds better. Ill pm you later and get your cell #. Depending on what time you're leaving Saturday, I'm down to get them that morning.


----------



## claydo

DBlevel said:


> Which vehicle you plan on bringing Forrest?
> 
> Be nice to see everyone from the last GTG and the new attendees at this one! So many vehicles I want to demo, specially yours Clay!
> 
> Jason I definately want to hear yours, such an amazing sounding setup last time I heard it!



I'll definitely have ya a demo sir!


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it): 

Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles

Chips - 
Kendal 1 party size bag wavy lays
1 party size bag bbq chips
 1 bag chocolate chip cookies

Buns - for BBQ

Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed

I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.


----------



## sirbOOm

Hey what if I brought a Keureg and some pods for coffee? Ya'll drinka the coffee?

I'll be stopping at the Sams Club before I show up so I can get the chips. Last time I brought too much and seemingly only I ate any of it... haha.


----------



## Darkrider

DBlevel said:


> Which vehicle you plan on bringing Forrest?
> 
> Be nice to see everyone from the last GTG and the new attendees at this one! So many vehicles I want to demo, specially yours Clay!
> 
> Jason I definately want to hear yours, such an amazing sounding setup last time I heard it!


Probably bringing the Camaro again (with a decent tune this time - no more ear bleeds). I wish I could bring my Cruze too - just installed a second AS200.4 into it yesterday, though I would be embarrassed for anyone to see how ghetto my pillars look.

After hearing Clay's car last time, I'm astounded that he changed anything. I have never heard such a deep stage (rumors say he uses voodoo and black magic to achieve such feats).


----------



## sirbOOm

Hey... my pillars a ghetto. Hmmph.


----------



## jpf150

Hey mine are too! Except probably not as much as yours Nick. Mine at least are past the "having tape on them" stage.


----------



## sirbOOm

Listen here...

Adds character. Just like a monster energy drink sticker would.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> That is a shame.....we wanted to hear the car now that is complete. Well, there seems to be several who can't make this one who we will hopefully see in the Spring. We will take pics for ya.


Unfortunately my friend, I think I need to be added to that list too. 

After a couple weeks off work for Finals and then vacation with the wife, making the long trek down doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'll be looking forward to a potential spring meet though for sure.

Sorry guys!

On a positive note, there is a *much *more local meet on the same day so I'll be meeting some of the guys closer to my area to get some time in.


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> After hearing Clay's car last time, I'm astounded that he changed anything. I have never heard such a deep stage (rumors say he uses voodoo and black magic to achieve such feats).


Lol, I think your gonna like the new setup even better! I did struggle with starting over, but I was bored with the old stuffs, I had been running it several years and wanted to try something different.....



captainobvious said:


> Unfortunately my friend, I think I need to be added to that list too.
> 
> After a couple weeks off work for Finals and then vacation with the wife, making the long trek down doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'll be looking forward to a potential spring meet though for sure.
> 
> Sorry guys!


booo! Sorry to hear this steve.....was looking forward to more seat time in that Mazda! Hope to see ya next year........


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Unfortunately my friend, I think I need to be added to that list too.
> 
> After a couple weeks off work for Finals and then vacation with the wife, making the long trek down doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'll be looking forward to a potential spring meet though for sure.
> 
> Sorry guys!


Well, at least with yours, I had some warning 

Shame though - from a possible 5 Mark W cars to only mine :blush: I guess I'll have to represent! Wise decision on your part - hopefully you will carve out an opportunity to make it in the Spring


----------



## Notloudenuf

captainobvious said:


> Unfortunately my friend, I think I need to be added to that list too.
> 
> After a couple weeks off work for Finals and then vacation with the wife, making the long trek down doesn't look like it's going to happen. I'll be looking forward to a potential spring meet though for sure.
> 
> Sorry guys!
> 
> On a positive note, there is a *much *more local meet on the same day so I'll be meeting some of the guys closer to my area to get some time in.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Well, at least with yours, I had some warning
> 
> Shame though - from a possible 5 Mark W cars to only mine :blush: I guess I'll have to represent! Wise decision on your part - hopefully you will carve out an opportunity to make it in the Spring


For sure, I'll definitely plan for the spring.

The wife gave her approval for this weekend to NC actually, but they don't always say what they really mean. I know she really wants me to stay local, especially in light of recent events, but she wouldn't say it. 
On a positive note though, I think it's good to hook up with the PA/NJ/MD/VA/DE crew as well though so we can start building a good meet following up north here as well so it's still going to be a fun Saturday. I just won't have to do the 8+ hours each way and lose the whole weekend which is nice.


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


>



Kendal, I'll make you a deal- I'll come down when you have a system installed.  


Sorry bud, I know you were looking forward to checking out the Mazda and getting a demo finally. Spring for sure !


----------



## Notloudenuf

captainobvious said:


> Kendal, I'll make you a deal- I'll come down when you have a system installed.
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, I know you were looking forward to checking out the Mazda and getting a demo finally. Spring for sure !


That's really low man.....really low :mean: :worried:


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> That's really low man.....really low :mean: :worried:



I have some nice DIAMOND AUDIO amplifiers sitting in the attic......

:surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

Bumping this



Notloudenuf said:


> This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it):
> 
> Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles
> 
> *Need some if anyone will bring some.......or you will have to drink the nasty stuff we have*
> 
> Chips -
> Kendal 1 party size bag wavy lays
> 1 party size bag bbq chips
> 1 bag chocolate chip cookies
> 
> *Thanks Kendall!!!*
> 
> 
> Buns - for BBQ
> 
> *Need Buns!*
> 
> 
> Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed
> 
> I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.





sirbOOm said:


> Hey what if I brought a Keureg and some pods for coffee? Ya'll drinka the coffee?
> 
> *Bring it! I'm sure there will be several who will partake - especially since it will be nippy in the morning*
> 
> I'll be stopping at the Sams Club before I show up so I can get the chips. Last time I brought too much and seemingly only I ate any of it... haha.


----------



## claydo

claydo said:


> I got the chips.......


I must've posted this too early in the thread........I don't think anyone spotted it!

But I'm good for bringing whatever is needed!


----------



## jpf150

Ive got a few 2 liters


----------



## Mic10is

After playing around some with Jason's car last night, I'm going to make a few quick changes and see how my car sounds with tweeters again. 

If there is anything I need to bring just LMK. I wont be there til 1pmish


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> After playing around some with Jason's car last night, I'm going to make a few quick changes and see how my car sounds with tweeters again.
> 
> If there is anything I need to bring just LMK. I wont be there til 1pmish


I love the 'ish' at the end of every time hack.......Awesome!


----------



## Darkrider

I can bring a case of bottled water again. I could also bring buns as well - think 40 buns would be enough?


----------



## Mic10is

"Ish" is the key to never being actually late


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> I can bring a case of bottled water again. I could also bring buns as well - think 40 buns would be enough?



That would be great - hugely appreciated on both the water and the buns. 



Mic10is said:


> "Ish" is the key to never being actually late



No, I love it - totally works. So possibly playing with some tweets after seeing my miserable graphs - brave man ?


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> That would be great - hugely appreciated on both the water and the buns.
> 
> 
> No, I love it - totally works. So possibly playing with some tweets after seeing my miserable graphs - brave man ?



Well, I better qualify that before the flaming starts ? Different tweeters, different locations, different tuner ?


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> I must've posted this too early in the thread........I don't think anyone spotted it!
> 
> But I'm good for bringing whatever is needed!


I didn't see it.  Extras won't hurt though. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> "Ish" is the key to never being actually late


Yes, but once you put a number in front of it, you're limited. Once you start using "afternoon-ish" you've got like a plus or minus 3 hour window


----------



## bertholomey

This is my thoughts on when to eat the food on Saturday. 

Many will be arriving between 10 - 11 AM.....so eating at 12 is not really feasible, so eat something for breakfast to hold you over. 

Probably eat BBQ around 2-3 PM

Dark around 5:30

Around 7:30 or so for those who want to - we may go to a local place in Archdale near where a few have their hotel room. Inexpensive, buffet type meal - should have plenty of space for whoever is left of the group. 

Pioneer Family Restaurant


----------



## chefhow

I'm out guys.
Just got home from an 8 day road trip, have a week home and then back out again for 5.
Sorry, have fun!


----------



## bertholomey

Sorry to hear that Howard - it was so great seeing you back in the Spring. Hopefully we might see you next Spring


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
11) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
12) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
13) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
15) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
16) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
17) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
18) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
19) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
20) Honda Civic guest appearance - possible
21) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
22) Anthony (2Deep2)
23) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Daniel (chithead) - WRX
5) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
7) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
8) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
9) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
10) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
11) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
12) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
13) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
15) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
16) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
17) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
18) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
19) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
20) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
21) Anthony (2Deep2)
22) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll bring some chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. I believe Ally is coming as well. She'll like my cookies


----------



## claydo

Cookies are always a nice addition! Getting close now, gonna be a good time........anybody else excited?


----------



## jpf150

I am! My measurement mic is coming in today as well. Its a good week.


----------



## claydo

Nice! Maybe I'll get one of these one day.......see what my **** "looks" like!


----------



## jpf150

As long as it sounds good! I figured with my inexperience I can hopefully use it to get the sound to a better starting point for me. I'm still a novice so i don't trust my ears as much lol. Ill probably bring it with me even though I wont know how to use it...wish Erin could have made it


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> As long as it sounds good! I figured with my inexperience I can hopefully use it to get the sound to a better starting point for me. I'm still a novice so i don't trust my ears as much lol. Ill probably bring it with me even though I wont know how to use it...wish Erin could have made it


Wish I had known you were looking to get one. I would let you borrow/use mine. What are you using for a processor?


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> Wish I had known you were looking to get one. I would let you borrow/use mine. What are you using for a processor?


It's all good. At the rate that I do things, borrowing would be more like loaning for a month or two . I've got a miniDSP right now. But once I get the funds, I'm going to order a PPI 88r. I was hoping to get it before the meet, but for now the miniDSP will have to suffice(It is also for sale, so not sure if I'll even have it in for the meet).


----------



## chithead

And... count me out. Wife has "other" plans.


----------



## Mic10is

Things are getting serious in NC....


----------



## sirbOOm

Bring that, do mine!  I assure you it will be a disaster... haha.


----------



## captainobvious

I didn't know you had an Audiocontrol rta Mic- awesome! I'd love to find one of those. 

Man, that BRZ is going to sound even more impressive after Mic puts a tune on it. You've got some great ears working on that thing for you now Jason  Can't wait to hear how it turns out next time I get the chance.


----------



## jpf150

I like what I see in that picture. Can't wait to get some seat time in your car again Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

Fantastic 30 min drive back to the hotel. Thanks Mic!


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> I didn't know you had an Audiocontrol rta Mic- awesome! I'd love to find one of those.
> 
> Man, that BRZ is going to sound even more impressive after Mic puts a tune on it. You've got some great ears working on that thing for you now Jason  Can't wait to hear how it turns out next time I get the chance.


you and I both know, he will change it before you hear it again...probably more than once


----------



## bose301s

I will be there, non working system but coming for the fun.


----------



## claydo

Oh yes, there will be fun!


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> you and I both know, he will change it before you hear it again...probably more than once



Such a Pessimist (realist)........ok, I may change the sub volume on occasion ?

BTW....1 click to the Right FTW!


----------



## claydo

Did the RTA tuning lead to any major changes?.....or just some eq touch up?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Did the RTA tuning lead to any major changes?.....or just some eq touch up?


I started from scratch on the tune after I got back from TN. I heard a lot of cars that 'inspired' me, and Ben V's feedback got me looking for something more. I had a few tunes that made me , but mostly ones that made me .

When Mic and I hooked up on Monday for organ music......I asked him to listen to it......then we started from scratch. It was a good experience for me to learn a few things that I have read multiple times, but never put into practice. Now that I saw those fundamentals worked out in front of me, they finally sunk in.

Ok, that was the Jason response......the Mic response........major changes.


----------



## claydo

Lol......cool that you learned some stuff.....knowledge be powah and all that stuffs, lol. Looking forward to my demo, haven't heard the subi in a while! I'm getting all giddy again thinking of the demos......

Oh and here's hoping for a great turnout!


----------



## bertholomey

This sounded really good on the short drive to work this morning. Thank you Yeti!


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Did the RTA tuning lead to any major changes?.....or just some eq touch up?


No major changes...just reset all the levels. Changed all the xo points and slopes. Redid the eq settings and re-time aligned everything....then cleaned up some sticky wet spots when he realized how good his car sounds now


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> No major changes...just reset all the levels. Changed all the xo points and slopes. Redid the eq settings and re-time aligned everything....then cleaned up some sticky wet spots when he realized how good his car sounds now


It certainly was a humbling experience


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I also did a re-tune from scratch. The staging is scary good by my standards given my speaker locations. I'm not fully content on tonality yet but considering I don't have near the smearing it could just be something I need to get used to. I'll for sure want some trained ears to pick it apart. I do have a demo tune and a driving tune. The driving tune just has levels and time alignment adjusted for the seat being up around 6-8". Yeah I'm only 5-7 with really short legs. I'm going to save what I have now so I can go back to it. Mic, you have my full permission to have your way with my processor...it likes to be nibbled on the ear from time to time


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> No major changes...just reset all the levels. Changed all the xo points and slopes. Redid the eq settings and re-time aligned everything....then cleaned up some sticky wet spots when he realized how good his car sounds now



holy jeebus.......Sounds like major changes! 

I don't want that evil RTA anywhere near my car!......lmao, I'd hate for it to tell me I'm wrong........(and I know it would)


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree or 350Z (out of retirement)
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
5) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
6) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti or something else
7) Dustin (DGR932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
8) Russell (DBlevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
9) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
10) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
11) Andy (REQ) - 2162 Bugatti Weyronz GTr-line W64 Xtreeeme
12) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
13) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
14) Chad(Silkyslim) - 2001 BMW 530i
15) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
16) KC (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
17) Craig (Craig) - some type of automobile.....with friends.
18) Mark (treosols) - lima bean
19) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
20) Anthony (2Deep2)
21) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
22) Ally (millerlyte) - Monte


----------



## fullergoku

claydo said:


> holy jeebus.......Sounds like major changes!
> 
> I don't want that evil RTA anywhere near my car!......lmao, I'd hate for it to tell me I'm wrong........(and I know it would)


Don't be afraid Clay...come on over to the dark side!!!lol

And Mic you're the man not only will you help a friend out but you'll
Clean up the wet spots after


----------



## bertholomey

Now that is just gross 

Just to be sure......no one has to be worried about climbing into the BRZ for a demo.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm dreading the 12.5-13 hour push to get there on Friday but will be worth it for the meet and the two days I'm allowing to get home. Got a tooth cleaning scheduled for 0700 Tuesday morning so better be home in time! I can't wait for affordable cars to come out that will stay between the lines without driver input.


----------



## Mic10is

Major changes to me are changing speaker locations, speakers, amps etc....turning a few dials and pushing some buttons and slapping some hands to keep away from the controls are minor things


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Major changes to me are changing speaker locations, speakers, amps etc....turning a few dials and pushing some buttons and slapping some hands to keep away from the controls are minor things


Darn back seat drivers!


----------



## Mic10is

Just to be clear--Jason did the work. I just gave him some driveway space, use of my RTA bc his REW and mic seemed to be off and then guided him through the process I use. 

I enjoy paying it forward and sharing what I have learned over the years with other people, thats what this is suppose to be about.

If someone wants me to do everything, by myself...then I will charge for my time--but if its just helping others learn so they can do it themselves, I am usually more than willing to help


----------



## claydo

Well, I'll definitely be looking forward to hearing you guys' work on the tune. I've never tried any measuring equipment, but I'm sure it is a powerful tool........maybe one day I'll give it a shot, if for no other reason than to see what my preferred "curve" looks like. I have a sneaking suspicion it would be very bottom heavy.....lol.


----------



## fullergoku

claydo said:


> Well, I'll definitely be looking forward to hearing you guys' work on the tune. I've never tried any measuring equipment, but I'm sure it is a powerful tool........maybe one day I'll give it a shot, if for no other reason than to see what my preferred "curve" looks like. I have a sneaky suspicion it would be very bottom heavy.....lol.


Nothing wrong with a bottom heavy curve Clay nothing at all!!!


----------



## claydo

Werd.....me likey some extra bass!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I like my curve to be a little skinny on the bottom. My 7" midbasses have a nice tight snap that you can bounce a quarter off of


----------



## sirbOOm

claydo said:


> Well, I'll definitely be looking forward to hearing you guys' work on the tune. I've never tried any measuring equipment, but I'm sure it is a powerful tool........maybe one day I'll give it a shot, if for no other reason than to see what my preferred "curve" looks like. I have a sneaking suspicion it would be very bottom heavy.....lol.


Shhooooot I'll pay! If my ZEDs work. Putting them in now. 

I'm bringing a Dayton mic. Anyone wanna show me how to use the software stuff pweeeeeeeeese!!!!??)??


----------



## bertholomey

Concerning tomorrow night.....Anyone who wants to can get together somewhere  I have been out of town since Monday, and I'll be getting home late tomorrow afternoon, so I'm staying home to spend time with my sweet wife. 

But - if any of you feel froggy about getting together for dinner or just meeting at one of the hotels that some are staying at to get some seat time before the meet - feel free


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Concerning tomorrow night.....Anyone who wants to can get together somewhere  I have been out of town since Monday, and *I'll be getting home late tomorrow afternoon, so I'm staying home to spend time with my sweet wife. *
> 
> But - if any of you feel froggy about getting together for dinner or just meeting at one of the hotels that some are staying at to get some seat time before the meet - feel free


Bow chicka bow wow:laugh:


----------



## subterFUSE

REALLY bummed I couldn't make it, guys. But I'm in Charleston getting work done on the new house so we can get moved in later this month. My car is still in FL.


----------



## GLN305

I have a building stockpile of equipment I need to sell, so if anyone wants any of the following I can bring it with me.

(2) Ground Zero GZHW25X 10'' subs
GZHW 25X

(1) Exile XT-10

(1) Sundown SD-2 10'' D2 refurb direct from Jacob, never used looks new

(1) Soundstream Picasso Nano PN4.520D

(1) Soundstream Picasso Nano PN1.650D

(2) Focal 6M115
Focal 6M115 6-1/2" Midbass Speaker

(2) Morel MDT-105S tweeters

(4) 4'' Precision Aeroports, brand new

PM me if you want me to bring any of this with me.


----------



## GLN305

Can't wait for this meet, getting excited. Looks like I may be carpeting my enclosure at the last minute on Friday LOL


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Bow chicka bow wow:laugh:

















uh ha.......


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> REALLY bummed I couldn't make it, guys. But I'm in Charleston getting work done on the new house so we can get moved in later this month. My car is still in FL.


That is a shame - would have loved to hear your car. I love Charleston - curious as to what part you are moving to. Well, hopefully you can make it in the Spring


----------



## decibelle

I'll throw this out here just in case: if anyone has got any excess materials such as headliner, suede, etc in black or a charcoal gray, please do bring it. I'm on the hunt for some nicer stuff than temp grille cloth... thanks.


----------



## sirbOOm

Okay, my ZEDs are back. The Minotaur tested fine. The Leviathan needed some clocks aligned. I put the Minotaur in first to test because it was the one cutting out. Well, it still cuts out. Again, it passed testing with flying colors. I'm getting no lights flickering on the Minotaur, no voltage drop that any of my methods of testing will pick up.

So, I decide to rig up my SMD DD-1 and do some distortion testing. Hook it up and find that the DD-1 is finding distortion at even very low volume on at the Minotaur output and the gain on the Minotaur down to as low as it'll go. Interesting. So I start backing up the signal chain and find that my L+ wire sends nothing but a distorted signal... at any volume except very low the DD-1 is picking up a clipped signal so bad that it barely can tell what frequency I'm sending it - 40hz/1000hz light comes on/off randomly but the red distortion light is always on. So I decide to test the L- wire... it finds zero distortion until I get a few clicks down on the volume of the head unit. I test the R+ and R- wire, zero distortion until the same spot on the volume as the L- wire. Test the ear speakers to and same deal, although they distort a couple clicks sooner than the fronts.

How the hell...????? The door is closed so there should be no bongs going off.

So I'm now going to yank out my radio and see if maybe I wired something wrong but first test the L+ signal right from the radio module behind my screen. If it distorts like the wire in the back of the cab, then we have a problem. If it doesn't, I have a wire issue. But I'm confused as all sin how the - wire does NOT distort but the + wire of the same side distorts. Maybe I don't know enough to know why this could happen but it's awfully fishy to say the least.

On top of this, I do not understand why the 360 did not find this distortion. Now, I should say that it allowed me to go to about the same volume spot as the DD-1 found distortion at on the other channels the very first time I set it up. Then the second time, it would only let me go up to about 3/4 volume. I considered it a fluke as most factory non-externally amplified heads I've actually tested only really go up to 3/4 before distorting in some way or another. 

Any ideas? I mean... WTF is with this g'dam install!!!?!?!?!?!

Note: every other subwoofer amplifier worked just fine.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'll be there and I'm bringing some goodies with me for people to look at.


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> Okay, my ZEDs are back. The Minotaur tested fine. The Leviathan needed some clocks aligned. I put the Minotaur in first to test because it was the one cutting out. Well, it still cuts out. Again, it passed testing with flying colors. I'm getting no lights flickering on the Minotaur, no voltage drop that any of my methods of testing will pick up.
> 
> So, I decide to rig up my SMD DD-1 and do some distortion testing. Hook it up and find that the DD-1 is finding distortion at even very low volume on at the Minotaur output and the gain on the Minotaur down to as low as it'll go. Interesting. So I start backing up the signal chain and find that my L+ wire sends nothing but a distorted signal... at any volume except very low the DD-1 is picking up a clipped signal so bad that it barely can tell what frequency I'm sending it - 40hz/1000hz light comes on/off randomly but the red distortion light is always on. So I decide to test the L- wire... it finds zero distortion until I get a few clicks down on the volume of the head unit. I test the R+ and R- wire, zero distortion until the same spot on the volume as the L- wire. Test the ear speakers to and same deal, although they distort a couple clicks sooner than the fronts.
> 
> How the hell...????? The door is closed so there should be no bongs going off.
> 
> So I'm now going to yank out my radio and see if maybe I wired something wrong but first test the L+ signal right from the radio module behind my screen. If it distorts like the wire in the back of the cab, then we have a problem. If it doesn't, I have a wire issue. But I'm confused as all sin how the - wire does NOT distort but the + wire of the same side distorts. Maybe I don't know enough to know why this could happen but it's awfully fishy to say the least.
> 
> On top of this, I do not understand why the 360 did not find this distortion. Now, I should say that it allowed me to go to about the same volume spot as the DD-1 found distortion at on the other channels the very first time I set it up. Then the second time, it would only let me go up to about 3/4 volume. I considered it a fluke as most factory non-externally amplified heads I've actually tested only really go up to 3/4 before distorting in some way or another.
> 
> Any ideas? I mean... WTF is with this g'dam install!!!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Note: every other subwoofer amplifier worked just fine.


Dammit nick, I hate this install has gave ya so much ****. It's stuff like this that will drive ya freaking crazy. Hope you can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## bose301s

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be there and I'm bringing some goodies with me for people to look at.


TM65? 24" Driver? The suspense will kill me, lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic

bose301s said:


> TM65? 24" Driver? The suspense will kill me, lol.


Yep.  And a one-off XBL^2 motor for the 24.


----------



## sirbOOm

Well, guys and gal, I think I'm out. My 360.3 just popped. I'm guess my Minotaur backfed something into or something because it is doing what my first RF 360.3 did which is just show a red light and no signal output indicating a power supply failure. Hopefully RF replaces this but if they do, the new one will be sold. I'm done with the 360.3...

It's already after midnight. I was supposed to be prettying up wires now, not fighting my install and now that the 360 is done I have no way to have music and I'm not keen on driving 6 hours in silence with seats out and all that. Plus, now I'm going to have to dump money into a different processor. Maybe come for the demos but... I dunno.


----------



## Serieus

sirbOOm said:


> Well, guys and gal, I think I'm out. My 360.3 just popped. I'm guess my Minotaur backfed something into or something because it is doing what my first RF 360.3 did which is just show a red light and no signal output indicating a power supply failure. Hopefully RF replaces this but if they do, the new one will be sold. I'm done with the 360.3...
> 
> It's already after midnight. I was supposed to be prettying up wires now, not fighting my install and now that the 360 is done I have no way to have music and I'm not keen on driving 6 hours in silence with seats out and all that. Plus, now I'm going to have to dump money into a different processor. Maybe come for the demos but... I dunno.


it's still worth it to come out for the demos 

sorry to hear that, i'd planned at one point to go with the 360.3 but never jumped on it, sticking with passive for now. glad i didn't buy one, heard too many issues with them around here


----------



## claydo

More bad luck for ya nick.....sorry. The 360 seems to he a troublesome unit, hope yer next one works out better. I've had good luck with the pioneer processing head units. My last one ran flawlessly for many years, so hopefully my current one will do the same. If you absolutely must have more tuning than a p99 offers, folks have been claiming the helix is a dependable piece......hope ya make it up, but with a long silent ride, I wouldn't blame ya if ya didnt......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm nothing short of pleased with MiniDSP processors. I think the 2x8 does 2v on the outputs which is plenty for most amps/installs.


----------



## req

im going to do some last minute tuning tonight. ive got my rta here at work lol. it was raining last night when i wanted to work on it and i decided against tuning with the pitter patter haha.

i doubt it will help it sound any better


----------



## req

im going to do some last minute tuning tonight. ive got my rta here at work lol. it was raining last night when i wanted to work on it and i decided against tuning with the pitter patter haha.

i doubt it will help it sound any better


----------



## sirbOOm

^ #doublepostfail 

I've arranged a rental car. More than likely coming but not in my truck.

I will bring a Morel Ultimo 12" 4-ohm if anyone wants to (1) try it (2) buy it.

And if you happen to have a shot gun, I have a 360.3 that'd be a great target clay.


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> im going to do some last minute tuning tonight. ive got my rta here at work lol. it was raining last night when i wanted to work on it and i decided against tuning with the pitter patter haha.
> 
> i doubt it will help it sound any better


I had the same experience last night - got everything together to go take a listen in the hotel parking lot.....pouring down rain......waited a bit, and then went out after it calmed down a bit out there. 



sirbOOm said:


> ^ #doublepostfail
> 
> I've arranged a rental car. More than likely coming but not in my truck.
> 
> I will bring a Morel Ultimo 12" 4-ohm if anyone wants to (1) try it (2) buy it.
> 
> And if you happen to have a shot gun, I have a 360.3 that'd be a great target clay.


I'm extremely glad you guys are going to make it! I'd love to take a look at that Ultimo


----------



## The A Train

I know this is late, but i plan on being there. Is there a lunch list for drinks, chips, etc? 

Does anyone happen to have a minidsp they want to get rid of?


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Bumping this


I think this is the most recent list of food/drinks/chips to bring
This is the list of things that folks can bring if they want (add yo name if you want to claim it):

Drinks - assorted sodas - we will have cups / ice - so we can do 2 liter bottles or smaller individual bottles
jpf150 2 liters
darkrider case of water

Need some if anyone will bring some.......or you will have to drink the nasty stuff we have

Chips -
Kendal 1 party size bag wavy lays
1 party size bag bbq chips
1 bag chocolate chip cookies

Thanks Kendal!!!


Buns - for BBQ

Need Buns!


Deserts - if anyone wants to bring some cookies or if the local folks want to bring something a bit more elaborate, it would be welcomed

I should be able to buy the BBQ with the $ donated at the last meet. If folks want to 'pay it forward' and donate for the next one, it certainly will be put to good use.

I'm sure I missed what others have posted they were bringing but I bet duplicates won't be a problem.

Some tea would be awesome


----------



## The A Train

I can bring some sweet tea and anything else that we've missed out on


----------



## captainobvious

It would be awesome if these meets included a 1x event along with them sometime down the road too. There's such a great number of guys(and gals) that come out for these awesome events you put on Jay and it would be cool to see some people get their feet wet with the competition part of the hobby too. So many good sounding cars in that NC crowd too. I like the fact that you could come out, bbq, demo cars, meet some people and at the same time be able to acquire some points for the competition season. The other huge benefit is that you can get some *great *feedback from a good judge about how to improve the system as well. Mic was the judge up here in PA for my introduction to competition a year or two ago and I got some extremely helpful info from him. He was spot on about a couple of issues with my setup which once I worked on, made it much more accurate and enjoyable.

But I digress... 

Hope you guys have a great meet and some good weather. We're looking at mid 50's and sunny in MD for the meet.

I think you guys that haven't heard it yet will be very pleasantly surprised by Clay's new setup. It's a big leap forward from where he was last year and it was already impressive. In addition, I can't wait to get some more seat time in Jason's BRZ after the tweaks. That car is always a favorite of mine.


----------



## claydo

Thanks steve! Really wish you were coming down, yer gonna be missed. The main downer around these parts with competitions is that there is no way to amass points without major travel. N.c. just doesn't have a comp scene......at all. Last year's finals sported three sq entrees, lol........and we were all in our own class. Hell one of the cars there wasn't even from in state. If the comps were closer I'd attend......but my family and employment does not allow me to travel all year, not to mention the premature mileage racked up.......that and the road to Tennessee sucks donkey balls......but that's the closest active scene to here.....besides I get more pleasure from the company and demos than I would from any trophies.......between the nerve wracking vibe of a competitive environment, the politics of the organizations, and the fact that totally boring cars win regularly on technical merit.......well, comps kinda suck.......yea, I said it.......lol.


Of course all this is just one dudes opinion. If you are into competition, and love it, that's all good! So don't take this opinion too personal, and no, I have no desire to get involved and change the comp scene round here.


----------



## Mic10is

What Steve is alluding to is now that I live in NC, if there is enough interest I would host some events. They could be very low key and held in conjunction with Jason's meets. There would be no obligation to compete, but it provides an option for those who want to compete and accumulate points for Finals
Hajji Grape said he would consider hosting another event in Asheville area.
So it is possible to have a few IASCA shows in NC in the coming season. 

But Im not about to pay for sanctioning fees etc...if there isnt enough interest to at least break even with my costs.

Im a certified IASCA judge and event promoter and also on the Rules Advisory board. I also previously judged for MECA and was MECA SQL judge of the year...I even traveled to Japan to judge the 1st ever USACi Japan Finals...

Im pretty low key and keep everything as relaxed as possible...Competitions arent evil and there is no need to make them some stress filled monster.

With so many SQ people in one location and several who do compete--having an option for them to earn some points just makes sense. Would also give some newbies a chance to experience competition and realize it isnt anywhere near as "BAD' as some people make it out to be


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Thanks steve! Really wish you were coming down, yer gonna be missed. The main downer around these parts with competitions is that there is no way to amass points without major travel. N.c. just doesn't have a comp scene......at all. Last year's finals sported three sq entrees, lol........and we were all in our own class. Hell one of the cars there wasn't even from in state. If the comps were closer I'd attend......but my family and employment does not allow me to travel all year, not to mention the premature mileage racked up.......that and the road to Tennessee sucks donkey balls......but that's the closest active scene to here.....besides I get more pleasure from the company and demos than I would from any trophies.......between the nerve wracking vibe of a competitive environment, the politics of the organizations, and the fact that totally boring cars win regularly on technical merit.......well, comps kinda suck.......yea, I said it.......lol.
> 
> 
> Of course all this is just one dudes opinion. If you are into competition, and love it, that's all good! So don't take this opinion too personal, and no, I have no desire to get involved and change the comp scene round here.



I personally enjoy the competitions, but mainly go for the same reasons I attend the GTG's- to meet up with friends, demo systems and have some fun enjoying the hobby we all share. The big bonus for me is critical feedback on the system to help me improve it and continue moving forward. I think competitions being "stuffy" or "nerve wracking" are really a product of the people involved. With our group up here in the northeast we all root each other on and help each other out. Certainly with the crew down there in NC I'd see the same type of scenario. The people are what make it great  As for the sound of the tunes, you just have to keep in mind that competition tuning is done to cater to the material provided on the organizations disc. Some people tune to try to do as little wrong as possible where others try to tune for "realism". Both methods have their merits in competition. Most of us though would have a different tune for everyday driving, but you're also factoring in the differences needed for when the vehicle is in motion.

Thanks bud, I'll of course miss my NC bro's but will look forward to seeing you guys again in the spring! I'm happy though that we are trying to establish a meet/gtg presence up here a little closer to home though too so I'm trying to support that this weekend too.


----------



## claydo

I by no means want to paint comps as evil, or bad. I just have a bad opinion of the (very few) comps I've been to. Like i said, if they were closer, I would go.......I have zero experience with anything iasca, my limited experience was completely with meca events. The vibe just felt completely different to me than a gtg, because of the obvious fact that there will be a winner.........and losers.....seems to really change the dynamic of the crowd. I believe putting together a winning car would be a rewarding experience.


----------



## claydo

You may he right steve, could be more about the people involved.......it just seems everyone at the comps is preoccupied, maybe it's more that than stress. The install folks are cleaning and polishing......The unprepared are tuning up until the judge arrives.....The unsure are tracking the judges around the meet, and the demos seem to be an afterthought..........but at a gtg people roll up, get out and pop a cold drink....chow down, and conversate. Oh, and everybody shows just to see their friends......and listen to music in other people's cars!


----------



## decibelle

So... if anybody staying at or around the North Main Street hotels wants to get dinner tonight, let's make it happen shall we?


----------



## claydo

Well, if I hadn't been up 22 hours cos of my late shift last night, I'd come have dinner with ya! I'm afraid I wouldn't be good company in my present state..... (droopy eyed and grumpy). Glad you had a safe trip though!


----------



## claydo

And, unfortunately sitting in the back of my car right now trying to fix the stuff I shook loose giving demos at finals. Went in pretty silent, after a full weekend of hammering on it, I developed a few rattles.


----------



## ErinH

Jason and I talked about a spin-off of the competition theme... I'll let him explain it though since I'm on my dang phone. :/


----------



## req

Welp. My right tweeter just stopped working. Been playing with tuning all afternoon with my omnimic and whatnot. Had it set to [email protected]/Oct for some sweeps and ate some pizza, come back, do two more sweeps and out of nowhere in the middle of the second sweep it dips about 20db, then it fizzled for a second and now it's silent. 

Between this and having a ton of schoolwork, I'm going to stay home. You all have fun. :'(


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> Welp. My right tweeter just stopped working. Been playing with tuning all afternoon with my omnimic and whatnot. Had it set to [email protected]/Oct for some sweeps and ate some pizza, come back, do two more sweeps and out of nowhere in the middle of the second sweep it dips about 20db, then it fizzled for a second and now it's silent.
> 
> Between this and having a ton of schoolwork, I'm going to stay home. You all have fun. :'(


Well....fudge.


----------



## DBlevel

Questionable if I'll be attending tomorrow. Should know in the morning if I'll be working late.


----------



## chithead

Count be back in. Might be bringing a young bystander as well


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> So... if anybody staying at or around the North Main Street hotels wants to get dinner tonight, let's make it happen shall we?


Glad you made it here safe Ally. I'm so mentally drained from driving 825 miles in 12.5 hours I don't know which way is which but otherwise I'd love to join you...not unless you want to meet at the Quality Inn on Liberty and let me ride with you. Wrestling that pig I drive through the Smokey's really took it out of me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I worked on my tune a little more in the parking lot after checking in. Something was missing and couldn't quite put my finger on it. The breakup at 5k and 10k that was happening with the sealed pvc ends went away when I opened the back of them up and stuffed with polyfil. Got rid of those high q cuts and VOILLA the upper vocal harmonics came to life. I'll be seeking feedback no matter how brutal some of it might be to make my tune better. And will want an honest opinion of if I really would benefit from adding tweeters. The Scan 5f's seem to be doing a good job by my standards but I've been running a 2" widebander exclusively since 2009. They are MUCH better than the H-Audio 2" they replaced, and the 8 ohm Discovery 7's are MUCH better than the Arians they replaced in the bandwidth I use them in. Above 1khz the overly damped sound of the Arian eats the Discovery for lunch but the Discovery has a sound that gives a system personality.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Nick, I'd love to try that Ultimo out in my truck. Remind me and we'll throw it in there for a few minutes. I'm running a Pioneer Champion series sub (step up from the one walfart sells) and sometimes I love it and other times I'm undecided. Technical stuff it can be a bit bonky. When rocking out it's awesome.


----------



## sirbOOm

Passing Greenville in a terrible Toyota that is paying for itself in gas mileage. Who's the prick with the jeep behind me with the brights on?! Thing takes 10 gallons and range is same as 20 gallons in the truck haha.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lol, I had issues with NC drivers as well. I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the big full moon. Few times I said "don't make me make this HEMI snort!". Got 18.5ish between Little Rock and Lebanon, TN and still have just short of a quarter now with 450 or so miles on it. I'm guessing 20 and change with this tank. Got a little bit of midgrade on my finger at the Mapco in Lebanon and it smelled different from what I'm used to. My truck wanted to run sucking in that cold air in the mountains. Thinning air was noticeable since I live just above sea level in a valley west of Little Rock. You can cut that air with a knife.


----------



## sirbOOm

I forgot the Ultimo. Oops. Just realized now. Sheeeet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh well no biggie.


----------



## Darkrider

Tuned up, gassed up, and half-cleaned up. Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow. Really going to miss seeing Andy though. Very glad that Nick decided to come!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Are you taking a picture with your iPad?


----------



## sirbOOm

Cops have 85N blocked 25 min after Charlotte. Awesome.


----------



## chithead

Lovely. I'm leaving work here in 30 minutes and will be headed right through there.


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> Tuned up, gassed up, and half-cleaned up. Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow. Really going to miss seeing Andy though. Very glad that Nick decided to come!


Maybe if you didn't stay up half the night last night you could have done more than a half clean  

I can't wait to hear the camaro tomorrow. I was thoroughly impressed with the cruze! We will talk more about those pillars if you're serious about building some. 



sirbOOm said:


> Cops have 85N blocked 25 min after Charlotte. Awesome.


Construction? They are always working on that freeken road..


----------



## Darkrider

Notloudenuf said:


> Are you taking a picture with your iPad?


I sure did! "Camera Awesome" app. It takes decent shots and it was what I had in the garage playing music while I was cleaning up the car. It also seems to make my car look less damaged than it really is.


----------



## sirbOOm

Bring a book


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> Maybe if you didn't stay up half the night last night you could have done more than a half clean
> 
> I can't wait to hear the camaro tomorrow. I was thoroughly impressed with the cruze! We will talk more about those pillars if you're serious about building some.
> 
> 
> 
> Construction? They are always working on that freeken road..


Thanks James. I bet you didn't think that coming to pick up a table was going to take 8 hours....LOL! I meant to ask you what your impressions of the Cruze were - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Serieus

can't wait to see you all tomorrow. those of you that are headed over in the morning have a safe trip, i'm headed to bed - have to make a quick stop by work on my way to the meet to finish up some stuff :knife:


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> Thanks James. I bet you didn't think that coming to pick up a table was going to take 8 hours....LOL! I meant to ask you what your impressions of the Cruze were - thanks for the feedback.


We just had our own pre-meetup, meetup haha. I really did enjoy talking with you and listening to your car! I probably could have stayed even longer if it wasn't for the fact that I knew I had to get up this morning. I'll have to start coming over more often to get some ears in my truck(aka please help me tune ) and to listen to your sweet rides. We can also make those pillars less "ghetto" if you'd like. I'll shoot you a text in the am before I head out, not sure what I am going to do for breakfast just yet.

Oh and by listening to your taste in music, I think I have a song that you just might fall in love with (hint: it's a remix). I'll be sure to show you tomorrow.


----------



## Butt Hz

I wish I was there


----------



## bose301s

Could someone PM me the address, I lost it from the last meet.


----------



## jpf150

bose301s said:


> Could someone PM me the address, I lost it from the last meet.


Done


----------



## bose301s

jpf150 said:


> Done


Thank you sir!


----------



## jpf150

bose301s said:


> Thank you sir!


No problem! Still up burning a couple of cd's...:computer:


----------



## DBlevel

On my way to rdu this morning. Won't be able to make this one but will be there for the spring gtg........


----------



## jpf150

DBlevel said:


> On my way to rdu this morning. Won't be able to make this one but will be there for the spring gtg........


Bummer. Wish you could have made it. Safe travels!


----------



## Butt Hz

Watch out for the surveillance squirrels!


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> On my way to rdu this morning. Won't be able to make this one but will be there for the spring gtg........



I guess we will have to have a mini-meet for the local guys who couldn't make this one ?


----------



## crea_78

Too many ppl that are local couldn't make it today so I'm good for a mini meet.


----------



## Velozity

Looks like I've got enough time for a cameo appearance lol. On the way now. Be there in an hour.


----------



## Black Rain

Once again sorry I couldn't make out to this. I always enjoy meeting up with everyone and listening to some great cars. Hopefully, my situation changes by the next meet and I can make out.

In the mean time, I will continue to learn more on tuning and maybe I can improve the sound of the whole system. 

Either way, hope everyone has a great time and please post some good pics.


----------



## Electrodynamic

We got back into town a few hours ago as we had to leave the GTG at 3:00. All of the cars I heard were really nice sounding. Claydo definitely wasn't afraid to turn it up (thankfully!) and his system sounded really really dynamic and full without any of the highs being too forward. Even at full tilt the mids and highs were nice and distortion-free. I'm horrible with names even though we all had name tags on but the white Toyota sounded really good too. I swear if you didn't tell people you had speakers/mids down low they would swear you had other speakers in the dash. Sound stage was nice and high at eye-level. And the IA Flatlines sounded poised and comfortable. Last but not least in this post was Jason Bertholomey's car and I think I came up with the perfect way to describe how your system sounds - your system sounds like you are as a person...meaning not harsh, brash, but rather calm and soothing. I really like the midranges you have and the tweeters are just great. Again another car with very very smooth high end even at good volumes. Oh yeah, and your up-front BM mkIV subwoofer sounded pretty good too.  Blends effortlessly with the rest of your system will still digging almost too deep...definitely deeper than anyone would think that tiny enclosure should be capable of reaching. 

On the way back from the meet I had discussed at length the possiblity of putting a single HS 24 IB in my trunk instead of the 6 BM mkIV's. It would be lighter to install the single HS 24 (85 lbs) than six BM mkIV's (16 lbs x 6 = 96 lbs) and the wow factor would definitely be there. But after much thought and deliberation I'm still back to the 6 BM mkIV's because I'll still actually have a trunk when the install is done and it'll be neat to see six BM mkIV's going to town with the trunk open. 

And a big thanks to Jason and his wife for the accommodations and the food. It's not easy to put together a GTG for that many people and have everything taken care of.


----------



## Serieus

i don't have any pics (i suck) but i just got home - hope you all have, or already had, a safe journey home! had a wonderful time meeting new people, seeing old friends, listening to some great cars and having some good discussions about car audio and drunk stories  also appreciate the feedback given in my car, as well as the suggestions many of you made in order to make it better and ideas for new equipment. plans are brewing


----------



## bose301s

Electrodynamic said:


> We got back into town a few hours ago as we had to leave the GTG at 3:00. All of the cars I heard were really nice sounding. Claydo definitely wasn't afraid to turn it up (thankfully!) and his system sounded really really dynamic and full without any of the highs being too forward. Even at full tilt the mids and highs were nice and distortion-free. I'm horrible with names even though we all had name tags on but the white Toyota sounded really good too. I swear if you didn't tell people you had speakers/mids down low they would swear you had other speakers in the dash. Sound stage was nice and high at eye-level. And the IA Flatlines sounded poised and comfortable. Last but not least in this post was Jason Bertholomey's car and I think I came up with the perfect way to describe how your system sounds - your system sounds like you are as a person...meaning not harsh, brash, but rather calm and soothing. I really like the midranges you have and the tweeters are just great. Again another car with very very smooth high end even at good volumes. Oh yeah, and your up-front BM mkIV subwoofer sounded pretty good too.  Blends effortlessly with the rest of your system will still digging almost too deep...definitely deeper than anyone would think that tiny enclosure should be capable of reaching.
> 
> On the way back from the meet I had discussed at length the possiblity of putting a single HS 24 IB in my trunk instead of the 6 BM mkIV's. It would be lighter to install the single HS 24 (85 lbs) than six BM mkIV's (16 lbs x 6 = 96 lbs) and the wow factor would definitely be there. But after much thought and deliberation I'm still back to the 6 BM mkIV's because I'll still actually have a trunk when the install is done and it'll be neat to see six BM mkIV's going to town with the trunk open.
> 
> And a big thanks to Jason and his wife for the accommodations and the food. It's not easy to put together a GTG for that many people and have everything taken care of.


I think either the 24 or 6 BMs would give a pretty awesome wow factor, lol. That 24" is insane to see in person, pictures do it absolutely no justice, this is all I can think of when looking at it










Those TM65s look impressive as hell, I am going to be shooting you an email about those here in a bit, they may find a home in my car.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Oh yeah, as bose301s pointed out I brought an HS 24, a one-off XBL^2 IB motor for use on a 24", a BM mkIV, two TM65's, and raw motor parts for the TM65 and had them on display in Jason's garage. Pictures do not do the HS 24 any justice. You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## bertholomey

Clay: "People are kinky!"


----------



## DBlevel

Wish I could've made it to this one! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Oh yeah, as bose301s pointed out I brought an HS 24, a one-off XBL^2 IB motor for use on a 24", a BM mkIV, two TM65's, and raw motor parts for the TM65 and had them on display in Jason's garage. Pictures do not do the HS 24 any justice. You have to see it to believe it.


Sweetness. I got to see and hold that TM65 at Marks place and it's a very impressive looking driver. I put in my preorder as they will be perfect for my wife's vehicle.
Speaking of BM mkIV's, don't sell them all quite yet...I need more. 

I love the one installed in the dash and it's perfect for sq competition purposes. It plays so clean and low that it really boggles the mind to think its a "shallow" 12" sub and in only a half cubic foot enclosure. I currently have the JL 13TW5 still sitting in the back of the car (not connected). I love the extension and clean sound of the mkIV but would love a little more output available for when I want to crank it without worrying about stressing the single one up front. I'm thinking about replacing the JL in the trunk with a pair of mkIV's yo add some cone area while still retaining that beautiful low distortion and excellent FR. These things are badass.


----------



## Mic10is

Good time. Thanks again to Jason and his amazing wife for hosting. 

and FYI--Ally can hog the trail mix all to herself bc "its not just she just goes and touches her penis all the time"


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Good time. Thanks again to Jason and his amazing wife for hosting.
> 
> and FYI--Ally can hog the trail mix all to herself bc "its not just she just goes and touches her penis all the time"



What the hell did I miss???

:laugh:

Glad you guys had a great time. Jason's gtg's are always a great time. I was bummed to have missed this one. Looking forward to catching up with everyone again in the spring!


----------



## bose301s

I definitely had a good time, was great to see everyone again and see a few new faces too. All teh cars I heard sounded great, but I must say, Clay, you are an insane madman with that setup, you have more bass in your doors than most have in their entire cars, AND THEY'RE JUST MIDBASSES!!!

Thanks to Jason and his wife for hosting and for food, it was very good. I bailed a bit early today as I had been sick all week and also wanted to get home to be with my wife on my day off and to watch Michigan Tech's hockey game. Still had a great time for the few hours I was there though. Hopefully someone posts up some pics.


----------



## jpf150

Definitely a great meet to say the least! Thank you again Jason for hosting! I'm really glad I got to hear more cars this time and had a few more people listen to the truck and give me feedback. Clay-I do want to get your ears in it next time. You're car is still as fun as always and I love the new setup. Hope everyone made it back home safe and sound. Oh and sorry I couldn't go to dinner, maybe next time!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you everyone who came out to play. It was a beautiful day, and it was great to see everyone. We had several of the regulars, several new attendees, but several who for one reason or another was not able to attend. You guys were missed, and hopefully we will see you in the Spring. 

Thank you again guys for your generosity, and I am very thankful to my wonderful wife for supporting us so well. Thank you Mic as well for helping out several folks with their set ups.

I started off taking lots of pics......but then I fell off during the middle part, and then tried to redeem myself.......but it hit me this morning that I failed to get a shot of the entire group  Well, anyway - here are the pics I did take. 




























Great Tag









Love this tag too









Ally and Glenn









Adam 









Chris









Chris









Glenn's scion


















Nick's gear































































Glenn's front stage









Mix disc









Richard's Beemer


















CJ's SPL car



























Casey's Genney's









Forest









James









Clay









Brian









Brian's center channel with the MS8 - brilliant execution









Mic's awesome BMW






















































Hey Look! It is Mike.....so glad you could make it my friend! Sorry this pic was so overexposed.









Fantastic Steg amps









Parting Shot......Another fantastic Meet!


----------



## captainobvious

Nice pics Jay! Overwhelmingly CLEAN cars. Especially Glenn's Scion. That color just pops in your pics. 
I'm sorry I missed seeing my friends down there again, but you know I'm in for the spring


----------



## fullergoku

Had a great time yesterday!! Would like to thank Mic for the help and knowledge. Everyones cars keep getting better and better even when you think theres nothing left to improve on. It was some cars I missed but hopefully I'll catch them at the next meet!!


----------



## decibelle

Hope everyone had a safe trip home. Thanks for hosting again J. Outstanding meet as always. It has been a great pleasure to be able to make as many of these as I did 

For those who had asked about the fireworks track, it is from the 2011 AYA tuning disc.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Getting there



Jeremy (sleeves) and Daniel (chithead) and Daniel's son Connor

Daniel and Connor

The host's house surrounded by beautiful fall foliage

The way for us to keep up with which car and person went with whomever.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Glenn's insanely clean engine bay


From left to right Richard (bose301s) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) and Richard (fullergoku)

Nick who is Stereo Integrity


----------



## Notloudenuf

Now some installs
Glenn's sub box




Some of Clay's install

Those are 10s!!!




Jason's install


----------



## Notloudenuf

Mike's head unit

Some toys Nick from Stereo Integrity brought by


That's a CD in the middle not a logo

That's a 6.5" midbass

That's a 12" on the floor beside it


----------



## sirbOOm

I was at the meet, despite me not being in pictures (thankfully). Was awesome hearing so many systems. I had a lot of fun in the Camaro (the system was bad ass and an Apple lightening cable was available for me to plug in my phone... I don't do CDs, haha).

Good news with my Leviathan - noise issue fixed.

But wait, there's more... now the 3rd channel doesn't work. Unbelievable...

Maybe by spring I'll have a working system to get feedback on and demo and all that... but thanks for all the "I feel yas" at the meet.


----------



## claydo

Oh goodness......what an awesome day! I'm fresh up out of my stayed up all night in preparedness for my Monday "morning" coma. Had a super big time at the meet, big thanks to Jason for hosting! Was great to see everybody again! I'm glad everyone was so open to my obnoxiously loud demos ( I love to push the system for folks! ), and I greatly appreciate the advice I received from those with the excellent ears.... ( jason, ally, and mic ). I was excited ally made the trip up, as her presence adds a good dose of fun, as well as an excellent demo in the monte. It sure is awesome mic moved down south, as he is an extremely valuable addition to our crew, I can't tell you how many vehicles this man influenced while at the meet! A great guy, with great feedback, and he even spent a good part of the evening tuning for folks.........awesome, glad to have ya! I was tickled to finally get a demo of mike's awesome sequoia, it did not disappoint! Jasons BRZ coddled me in a sound I won't soon forget. It's a car I'm very familiar with, but absolutely blew me away at this meet, excellent job! There were lots of awesome demos to go around, from Brians "best ms8 car I've ever heard.......by a damn sight", Richards continuously improving beamer, Forrests Camaro of the same cloth as the bmw (continuously improving as well), to chris' debut of a nice sounding fit, and the ridiculously fun spl ass tied to an essque front in Glenns beautiful scion, sexiest sub enclosure ever!......and the hillbilly's (or chris' but we had multiples) sweet dodge (glad you made the trip!).....I had a whole lot of fun! I missed a few.....sadly, and hope to fix that soon, as time went sooooo fast, as usual. Had fully planned to get demos from jeremy, james, adam, and casey......and the feller with the spl ride, but the day literally flew by...... I was glad to see Kendal, Daniel, Richard, and both nicks again. ( awesome meeting chit jr, lol.) Can't wait for you guys to finish up yer rides for demos! (Or start them....uh hum, Kendal!!) Truly an exciting day, thanks to everybody........and, when is the next one?!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I think this is the final count of everyone.
If I left you out, please forgive me, it was not on purpose

1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree
3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
4) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
5) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
6) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti
7) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
9) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
10) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
11) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
12) Casey (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
13) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
14) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
15) Ally (millerlyte) - Monte
16) Daniel (chithead) - with son in tow
17) Richard (fullergoku) - Beemer
18) Nick (Stereo Integrity) and his Dad
19) Adam (The A Train) - Civic
20) Richard (bose301s) - Ford Focus
21) CJ not sure of username


----------



## claydo

Oh and also big thanks to nick, and his pops, from si for lugging out those driver and motor samples........that 24 is sick as a mofo!!!!


----------



## claydo

Oh......and thanks as well for glenn and chris for keeping me entertained on into the wee hours! Good times.....


----------



## carter1010

Thanks again Jason for a great meet. I am so glad to hear so many great cars. Clay, your car is sick and by far the most improved. Here I sit, looking up shallow mount 15's and scanspeak revs all because of you Clay. Do you have any idea how stupid that is? 

Ally and Jason, stop changing stuff, your cars are amazing. Mike, it was great to see you, been to long. The truck still sounds fantastic. Chris, cover your front side windows with speakers : ). Forest...you have my dream car with a kick ass system in it. Its a good thing I suck at crime.


----------



## claydo

^^lol, sorry....hold on, no I'm not! Bwuhahahaha! Thanks man, your car is no slouch either. .....enjoyed my demo!


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> Oh and also big thanks to nick, and his pops, from si for lugging out those driver and motor samples........that 24 is sick as a mofo!!!!


No problem. I figured you guys would enjoy seeing the HS 24 in person. Pictures do it no justice.


----------



## claydo

You are right nick, pics do not show the physical presence of this driver, it has a look of impending doom to the poor enclosure that tries to contain it, lol! Truly an impressive piece!

Oh, and the 6.5 that's headed for many an instal didn't look bad itself.......


----------



## Electrodynamic

captainobvious said:


> Sweetness. I got to see and hold that TM65 at Marks place and it's a very impressive looking driver. I put in my preorder as they will be perfect for my wife's vehicle.
> Speaking of BM mkIV's, don't sell them all quite yet...I need more.
> 
> I love the one installed in the dash and it's perfect for sq competition purposes. It plays so clean and low that it really boggles the mind to think its a "shallow" 12" sub and in only a half cubic foot enclosure. I currently have the JL 13TW5 still sitting in the back of the car (not connected). I love the extension and clean sound of the mkIV but would love a little more output available for when I want to crank it without worrying about stressing the single one up front. I'm thinking about replacing the JL in the trunk with a pair of mkIV's to add some cone area while still retaining that beautiful low distortion and excellent FR. These things are badass.


Awesome! Keep us/the forum updated with any progress you make on that. 

sirboom put the performance of the BM mkIV's the best at the GTG when he said it was like receiving a nice warm hug of bass. Hugs of bass. Haha.


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> You are right nick, pics do not show the physical presence of this driver, it has a look of impending doom to the poor enclosure that tries to contain it, lol! Truly an impressive piece!
> 
> Oh, and the 6.5 that's headed for many an instal didn't look bad itself.......


Yep, the TM65's should be formidable. I would probably need two ported TM65's per door to keep up with your 10's in your doors. Haha, 10's in your doors. It's funny to say but even funnier to type. :laugh:

FWIW here is the excursion video of the TM65 again. Excuse the raw handling of the wires on the terminals by my esteemed collegue.


----------



## casey

sounds like it was a good time again! Hate I missed it. Im still in MD at the moment. Will not be missing the spring meet!


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> I think this is the final count of everyone.
> If I left you out, please forgive me, it was not on purpose
> 
> 1) Jason (Bertholomey) - BRZ
> 2) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree
> 3) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 Silverado
> 4) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - no car
> 5) James (jpf150) - 2001 F-150
> 6) Mic (mic10is) - BMW 318Ti
> 7) Jeremy (Sleeves) - 2014 VW Jetta
> 8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 cobalt
> 9) Chris (serieus) - '13 Honda Fit
> 10) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram Quadcab aka "big white sled"
> 11) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS (has a tune this time)*
> 12) Casey (kickinaudio) - Toyota Corolla 4kw
> 13) Brian (carter1010)- 2010 Ford Fusion
> 14) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
> 15) Ally (millerlyte) - Monte
> 16) Daniel (chithead) - with son in tow
> 17) Richard (fullergoku) - Beemer
> 18) Nick (Stereo Integrity) and his Dad
> 19) Adam (The A Train) - Civic
> 20) Richard (bose301s) - Ford Focus
> 21) CJ not sure of username


That's a great turnout. I usually figure 50-75% will end up making it out. 

I think we ended up with about 15 at the meet in MD. Good stuff!


----------



## Velozity

My turn:

Jason, hats off to you brother. Your continued commitment to hosting these GTGs is greatly appreciated by all. Even more kudos goes to your wife Vicki for allowing 21 strangers to take over her garage and use her house and bathroom. Thanks! I was only there for about 3 hours but I'm glad I made time to come. I did not get to hear everyone's ride, and everyone did not get a chance to give me feedback on mine, but I hope to be able to spend more time at the spring meet. My demo in Jason's BRZ was an experience unlike any I have felt in a long time. It is probably the most easy listening and comfortable system I've ever heard. The car reflects the owner for sure. Brian's Fusion made me gain a lot of respect for the MS8. His system implementation shows that you don't always have to have uber-expensive European speakers to reproduce great sound. Mic's 318Ti had an atmospheric sound quality that made the vehicle boundaries disappear. It's no surprise that it belongs to a multi-time world champion. I struggled to come up with an adjective to describe Clay's Cobalt. As I was leaving I found the analogy I wanted. Listening to his demo was like watching an IMAX movie for the first time. When you sit in that driver's seat you'd better have a 5-point harness and hold on. The impact is unreal, yet clean. Kendal it was good to see you also brother. Thanks for getting your ears on my truck yesterday too.

I wish I was able to hear the Monte, xB, Ram, Camaro, Corolla, 5-series and Fit. Will you guys (and girl) give me raincheck? I know all of your systems are great and I will be sure to demo them next time. Anybody else I missed, I hope to meet you next time as well. Good times!


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Awesome! Keep us/the forum updated with any progress you make on that.
> 
> sirboom put the performance of the BM mkIV's the best at the GTG when he said it was like receiving a nice warm hug of bass. Hugs of bass. Haha.



You know it my friend! I've never had a sub in the vehicle that was this clean/low distortion. All I can do is add cone area because I can't "improve" upon the _*sound *_of the bass. It's already clean, accurate and extends crazy deep. Now I just want more of it. Perfect for SQ competitions. On the street though, I'd love some more cone area just to reinforce the really low stuff when I'm driving around.. It's a wonderful subwoofer. 

Excited for the TM65 as well. I picked up a pair of the 3" NZ3 mids with AT microtweeters from my bud Richard and your TM65 should be a beautiful pairing with them to keep the stock locations in the wife's toyota without any major modification. I may just sell the JL 13TW5 and 10TW3 I have and use the funds to acquire a nice source and a BM for her car as well. 

Nice to hear that your "assistant" came to the GTG again. I enjoyed chatting with Marty last time, very nice guy. Hope he's having fun with the Jordan drivers I sent his way to tinker with. I'm interested to see what he comes up with.

I had fun with the guys in MD, but am bummed at the same time to have missed seeing a bunch of my NC friends too. Hopefully you'll all make the trip again in the Spring so we can reconnect.


----------



## captainobvious

Velozity said:


> My turn:
> 
> Jason, hats off to you brother. Your continued commitment to hosting these GTGs is greatly appreciated by all. Even more kudos goes to your wife Vicki for allowing 21 strangers to take over her garage and use her house and bathroom. Thanks! I was only there for about 3 hours but I'm glad I made time to come. I did not get to hear everyone's ride, and everyone did not get a chance to give me feedback on mine, but I hope to be able to spend more time at the spring meet. My demo in Jason's BRZ was an experience unlike any I have felt in a long time. It is probably the most easy listening and comfortable system I've ever heard. The car reflects the owner for sure. Brian's Fusion made me gain a lot of respect for the MS8. His system implementation shows that you don't always have to have uber-expensive European speakers to reproduce great sound. Mic's 318Ti had an atmospheric sound quality that made the vehicle boundaries disappear. It's no surprise that it belongs to a multi-time world champion. I struggled to come up with an adjective to describe Clay's Cobalt. As I was leaving I found the analogy I wanted. Listening to his demo was like watching an IMAX movie for the first time. When you sit in that driver's seat you'd better have a 5-point harness and hold on. The impact is unreal, yet clean. Kendal it was good to see you also brother. Thanks for getting your ears on my truck yesterday too.
> 
> I wish I was able to hear the Monte, xB, Ram, Camaro, Corolla, 5-series and Fit. Will you guys (and girl) give me raincheck? I know all of your systems are great and I will be sure to demo them next time. Anybody else I missed, I hope to meet you next time as well. Good times!


I'll be looking very forward to seeing you again Mike and hearing the truck again in the spring. It's been a while but it sounded wonderful the last time I heard it.


----------



## Serieus

brian, i forgot that i missed your car. i'll make sure to catch it at the next one - your old car was a lot of fun and you have some great demo music  jason caught me off guard with the suggestion for morel point sources in those windows, and looking some up last night i found that the tempo ultra's have a 4 inch and 5 inch point source and either one would probably work fairly well there  although jeremy does have that arc 3 way set which would also be a fun choice i think, and allow me to stay passive also.

mike, you're on for a demo of the fit for sure at the next one! you didn't miss a whole lot at this one with it, but hopefully i'll get some more things done for spring. i'll have to catch a demo of yours at the next one as well!

can't wait for spring, it's going to be a good one for sure!


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> I was at the meet, despite me not being in pictures (thankfully).


Well here's yer proof nick, in case you need the alibi! 



I guess I can post the rest of my ****ty cell phone pics while I'm at it.......

Everyone eating


One of jasons beautiful mosconis


Glenns stack of ground zero goodies, and his new subs!




Mikes drool worthy amp rack



Brians trunk, with the over achieving 10.



Some of the cars.



Mike, making an entrance! 



Aaaaand, finally, some after dinner conversation (rated g, I assure you! Lmao, hold your arm up!)


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks for the pics Claydo!



claydo said:


> Everyone eating
> 
> 
> *Is that Glenn making one of his multiple sweet tea downloads?*
> 
> Mike, making an entrance!
> 
> 
> 
> *Did he Dance down the driveway?! Awesome!!!*
> 
> Aaaaand, finally, some after dinner conversation (rated g, I assure you! Lmao, hold your arm up!)
> 
> *Too Funny - I'll send any questions your way for explanation  Is Ally blushing? *


----------



## claydo

Lol, yer welcome.....I don't take many, but I love the candid shots without warning! In response to yer questions........
1. Probably, lol.
2. That man knows how to make an entrance!
3. If she wasn't in the pic, she was shortly thereafter........


----------



## decibelle

Holy moly... Clay managed to capture a photo of Mic! He _*IS*_ real!!


----------



## ErinH

the pictures and description of fun is equivalent to my wife calling me while I'm on work travel and telling me how much my daughter has been saying she misses me. it only makes it harder to not be there. 

I hate you all (out of jealousy). And I'm really not sure if I want to hear the story associated with Ally, lol. 

Glad you all had fun. Looks like the weather was awesome! Jason, promise you'll have another in the Spring.


----------



## claydo

Yup erin.......ya missed a good one! Hope you make the next one, heard you mentioned more than once. Also wanna give a delayed (how rude!) thanks to Jason for the excellent demo disc! A big thanks on top of that for including that entire pearl jam track.....me and that song have history........I was listening to the disc today, and I was dreading that track cutting off, and then it didnt.....sweet!


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Yup erin.......ya missed a good one! Hope you make the next one, heard you mentioned more than once. Also wanna give a delayed (how rude!) thanks to Jason for the excellent demo disc! A big thanks on top of that for including that entire pearl jam track.....me and that song have history........I was listening to the disc today, and *I was dreading that track cutting off*, and then it didnt.....sweet!


THAT!!!!

Jason's Demo Meet Disc... for when you only want to hear 43seconds of a track you really love...then curse at the next 5 bc youre still mad that the best track was cut off


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> THAT!!!!
> 
> Jason's Demo Meet Disc... for when you only want to hear 43seconds of a track you really love...then curse at the next 5 bc youre still mad that the best track was cut off



Hahaha yeah that's the tough balance between getting more tracks on the disc or getting full tracks on there. I figure if I can get 15-20 on the disc that's probably a good number. But when I get Jay's discs, I get exposed to a bunch of stuff I haven't heard so I don't mind it so much. I'll just pester him for the full track if I need it


----------



## Ted J

Wow, I'm totally going to have to try and make the next one. Looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Mic10is

[



+
Google Video














ERROR: If you can see this, then Google Video is down or you don't have Flash installed.




QUOTE=captainobvious;2193701]Hahaha yeah that's the tough balance between getting more tracks on the disc or getting full tracks on there. I figure if I can get 15-20 on the disc that's probably a good number. But when I get Jay's discs, I get exposed to a bunch of stuff I haven't heard so I don't mind it so much. I'll just pester him for the full track if I need it [/QUOTE]

I am convinced that Jason is profiteering off these discs...He is either receiving kickback royalties from the record label/artists when people have to go but the entire track or he had corned the market for the Music lovers with severe ADD and ADHD


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> I am convinced that Jason is profiteering off these discs...He is either receiving kickback royalties from the record label/artists when people have to go but the entire track or he had corned the market for the Music lovers with severe ADD and ADHD



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I'm telling you guys, after talking with Jason a few times the past month, I'm convinced he actually does have ADD. He makes these little "squirrel" references to me and I've found he has multiple instances in a single conversation where his mind just goes ............ for a few seconds. LOL. 

That totally explains his desire to take the rest of us down with him via his mixtapes.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> I've found he has multiple instances in a single conversation where his mind just goes ............ for a few seconds. LOL.


lol, give it time.......you young whipper snappers will get there one day.......don't say I didn't warn ya! Now get off of my yard!


----------



## bertholomey

The next one is going to have four 20 minute operas on it......


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> The next one is going to have four 20 minute operas on it......



bazinggggg! :laugh:


----------



## DBlevel

Aw man I didn't get a J's meet disc....... 

I'd be in for a local mini meet but will definately be there for the spring meet 


Awesome pics, looks like it was a great meet! Hate I missed this one!


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Aw man I didn't get a J's meet disc.......
> 
> I'd be in for a local mini meet but will definitely be there for the spring meet
> 
> 
> Awesome pics, looks like it was a great meet! Hate I missed this one!


Wow, I'd like to pick a day squirrel that you, Casey, John, Mark, Sam, and Jason can all get together......challenge! If you want to send me PM's with potential days, that would be good - we will see what we can get together.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> The next one is going to have four 20 minute operas on it......


Of which Jason will listen to 45 seconds and now carry 12 Cd's with him


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> I'm telling you guys, after talking with Jason a few times the past month, I'm convinced he actually does have ADD. He makes these little "squirrel" references to me and I've found he has multiple instances in a single conversation where his mind just goes ............ for a few seconds. LOL.
> 
> That totally explains his desire to take the rest of us down with him via his mixtapes.


I didnt listen to everyone's car at the meet but I listened to and helped a few and there was one car that had a lot of actual dynamics and impact and retained its focus in each track. The leaves are starting to turn which makes a nice drive in that area. pizza and cake dont go great together. im missing a pair of socks from the laundry


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> I didnt listen to everyone's car at the meet but I listened to and helped a few and there was one car that had a lot of actual dynamics and impact and retained its focus in each track. The leaves are starting to turn which makes a nice drive in that area. pizza and cake dont go great together. im missing a pair of socks from the laundry


lmao!!!!



bertholomey said:


> Wow, I'd like to pick a day squirrel that you, Casey, John, Mark, Sam, and Jason can all get together......challenge! If you want to send me PM's with potential days, that would be good - we will see what we can get together.


If you guys settle on a day, please let me know!


----------



## Butt Hz

bertholomey said:


> Wow, I'd like to pick a day *squirrel* that you, Casey, John, Mark, Sam, and Jason can all get together......challenge! If you want to send me PM's with potential days, that would be good - we will see what we can get together.


----------



## GLN305




----------



## req

glad you all had a good time. sorry i couldnt make it _again_. id of been real bummed driving all the way there with no tweeters


----------



## DBlevel

I'll get with J and the others possibly see about a date we could get something together for a mini meet......... I'll try to if J isn't able too and keep those interested a date/time.


----------



## DBlevel

I'm thinking January after the holidays, maybe second/third weekend. 

Please PM any ideas if interested. Or any weekend days that just will not work for you that month if interested in attending.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Made it home finally. Had to straighten out a mess with the reservation at the motel in Lebanon. My laptop and a call center in India kept me from completely LOSING my cool because I was tired and CRANKY!

Big thanks to Jason for putting this on and his wife for letting him. It really was worth the $600 it cost me to make the drive. Beautiful country out that way. I'll try to make this a yearly thing as long as finances allow. Also a big thanks to Mic for teaching me a couple things about tuning. My system went from closed-in to flat out hammering with dynamics. There were several people I didn't get a chance to talk to and several systems I didn't get to hear. Just not enough hours in the dayForrest's Camaro proved to me that you CAN make a higher end Focal set sound smooth and laid back. And Glenn's 15's did a hair trick on my short hair. He said they were tearing his brand new car to pieces in a ported box so had to go back sealedFor a mean woofer they had to of been the cleanest sounding subs I've ever heard...they just happen to have 50mm (yes FIFTY) of xmax EACH WAY


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark needs to have a meet at the shop.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Well here's yer proof nick, in case you need the alibi!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can post the rest of my ****ty cell phone pics while I'm at it.......
> 
> Everyone eating
> 
> 
> One of jasons beautiful mosconis
> 
> 
> Glenns stack of ground zero goodies, and his new subs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikes drool worthy amp rack
> 
> 
> 
> Brians trunk, with the over achieving 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, making an entrance!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand, finally, some after dinner conversation (rated g, I assure you! Lmao, hold your arm up!)


Amazing how a convo about storage auctions can take a turn into left field so quickly:laugh:


----------



## Black Rain

Seems like I missed out on another great GTG. Hopefully everyone shows up to the next one along with myself.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Made it home finally. Had to straighten out a mess with the reservation at the motel in Lebanon. My laptop and a call center in India kept me from completely LOSING my cool because I was tired and CRANKY!
> 
> Big thanks to Jason for putting this on and his wife for letting him. It really was worth the $600 it cost me to make the drive. Beautiful country out that way. I'll try to make this a yearly thing as long as finances allow. Also a big thanks to Mic for teaching me a couple things about tuning. My system went from closed-in to flat out hammering with dynamics. There were several people I didn't get a chance to talk to and several systems I didn't get to hear. Just not enough hours in the dayForrest's Camaro proved to me that you CAN make a higher end Focal set sound smooth and laid back. And Glenn's 15's did a hair trick on my short hair. He said they were tearing his brand new car to pieces in a ported box so had to go back sealedFor a mean woofer they had to of been the cleanest sounding subs I've ever heard...*they just happen to have 50mm (yes FIFTY) of xmax EACH WAY*


Side note: Does anyone have a link to Klippel or DUMAX data to support even 3/4 of the 50mm Xmax (whether it be 82% or 70% BL) claim? I'd like to see the Klippel information supporting that much linear travel with a normal topology. It would also be cool to see how they controlled and linearized inductance over stroke if they used an extremely long coil.


----------



## casey

claydo said:


> lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys settle on a day, please let me know!


yeah gimme a heads up too and Ill do my best to make it work!


----------



## crea_78

I could possibly do Jan 10 or Jan 24th.


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> I could possibly do Jan 10 or Jan 24th.


I put the 10th down in my calendar as a possibility.....certainly no plans currently for that day.


----------



## Coppertone

Even though I am in NJ. I'm willing to make the drive down just to stir things up a bit. I mean that in a good way lol.


----------



## bertholomey

Coppertone said:


> Even though I am in NJ. I'm willing to make the drive down just to stir things up a bit. I mean that in a good way lol.


We certainly accept folks from 'SJ'  Come on down!


----------



## captainobvious

Coppertone said:


> Even though I am in NJ. I'm willing to make the drive down just to stir things up a bit. I mean that in a good way lol.



You'd have a blast. And hear some great cars, that's for sure.

It's a long trek, but well worth the drive.


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> Mark needs to have a meet at the shop.



That would be _*awesome *_for something in the spring. I'm not sure what the space looks like over there for parking and such though, or if he'd want to do it, but I could see that being a great time, and a nice reunion of the cars he has worked on over the last year or two (Jason B, me, Casey, Crea, etc etc)

Would be nice to "kick off" that production and show some support for a great guy. Maybe it would motivate him to get some work done on the lima bean. :surprised:


----------



## sirbOOm

I will be planning a spring one probably at Sound Sensations - April probably.


----------



## ErinH

I prefer Jason's house. Simply so I can take pictures of squirrel nests and his mailbox.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Electrodynamic said:


> Side note: Does anyone have a link to Klippel or DUMAX data to support even 3/4 of the 50mm Xmax (whether it be 82% or 70% BL) claim? I'd like to see the Klippel information supporting that much linear travel with a normal topology. It would also be cool to see how they controlled and linearized inductance over stroke if they used an extremely long coil.


Just a little bit more searching and they list one-way linear excursion at 21.5mm, not 50mm as mentioned above. See this PDF of the details. Good inductance control though.


----------



## ErinH

I was about to reply to that. 50mm one-way linear is... that's just crazy. if they managed that, I'd love to see how as well. glad you settled it. kind of reminds me of Fi. Their IB line states a pretty large one-way xmax that I'd like to see Klippel data on.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm coming with food so the ride shouldn't be that bad lol.


----------



## claydo

Hope yall don't settle on Jan 10th.....If so I'll be


----------



## ErinH

you guys should settle on a date in April.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> you guys should settle on a date in April.



^This.

Too cold in January to hang out, BBQ and demo comfortably.


----------



## Coppertone

We should do it on April 4th, this way you guys can all bring me birthday gifts lol no really.


----------



## sirbOOm

No because April 4 is my birthday so gifts are for me... rules.


----------



## ErinH

Let's go ahead and book a date. Then let Jason know so he can tell his wife. I'm sure that'd go over smoothly. 

In all seriousness, I am looking forward to the next meet Jason has and hope like heck I can make it. Robert was talking about having a meet at his place in OK in May so I'm hoping I can make both meets if they happen. I was considering having a meet at my house but am in limbo depending on what others are doing in the spring.


----------



## Coppertone

Ok so we agree that April 4th it should be. Now where is the question, and I need a hotel to stay at near the meet please. Also sirbOOm is correct, gifts are his first and foremost.


----------



## thehatedguy

After the 15th, so tax season is over.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Electrodynamic said:


> Just a little bit more searching and they list one-way linear excursion at 21.5mm, not 50mm as mentioned above. See this PDF of the details. Good inductance control though.


This is the woofer Glenn is running. Says 50mm on the website. Or are they using the word "effective" as another word for "xmech"? Either way, I'm probably going to end up with one of the Hydrogen 12's. Your bm12 is a nice woofer for what it was built for but completely wrong for my tastes. Not trying to disrespect, just being honest with myself.
GZNW 15X


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This is the woofer Glenn is running. Says 50mm on the website. Or are they using the word "effective" as another word for "xmech"?
> GZNW 15X


That link just says "xmax". It doesn't say linear, or even say if that is one-way or combined. 

In that case, it's ambiguous.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This is the woofer Glenn is running. Says 50mm on the website. Or are they using the word "effective" as another word for "xmech"? Either way, I'm probably going to end up with one of the Hydrogen 12's. Your bm12 is a nice woofer for what it was built for but completely wrong for my tastes. Not trying to disrespect, just being honest with myself.
> GZNW 15X


GZ can miscontrue their figures any way they want but true Xmax is 21.5mm one-way linear, not 50mm. Take it how you will. If they (Euro-GZ) is putting Xmech as Xmax then why take anything they post as actual data? Fudging data is fudging data any way you look at it. If you are after "loud" and nothing more while also ignoring actual standardized data measurements the door is wide open to your woofer of choice as that relies upon the marketing team rather than the actual data and/or performance of the woofer.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Electrodynamic said:


> GZ can miscontrue their figures any way they want but true Xmax is 21.5mm one-way linear, not 50mm. Take it how you will. If they (Euro-GZ) is putting Xmech as Xmax then why take anything they post as actual data? Fudging data is fudging data any way you look at it. If you are after "loud" and nothing more while also ignoring actual standardized data measurements the door is wide open to your woofer of choice as that relies upon the marketing team rather than the actual data and/or performance of the woofer.


You realize there's only one way to settle this right? And I'm more of a 50/50 kind of listener. The sound has to match my personality. I can be serious when needed and turn right around and throw down...as in let it all hang out, not what you're probably thinking so don't take it as such!


----------



## bose301s

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You realize there's only one way to settle this right?


And what would that be? Nick publishes real data on his woofers, Klippel verified etc. and none of GZ's woofers have that. I am not saying GZ's woofers are bad but at this juncture we have 2 different xmax ratings both coming from GZ but no real data to back either statement.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bose301s said:


> And what would that be? Nick publishes real data on his woofers, Klippel verified etc. and none of GZ's woofers have that. I am not saying GZ's woofers are bad but at this juncture we have 2 different xmax ratings both coming from GZ but no real data to back either statement.


Oh I didn't know the bm was Klippel verified. Regardless, it's not the sub for me. I sent Scott a pm about his published specs. I'd like to see some of the GZ woofers put on the Klippel just to see who's right and who's wrong. I like the product because it performs well.


----------



## bertholomey

Ok - probably enough off topic on this thread concerning Hillbilly's listening style and sub performance preferences, validity of specs for various woofers, and which sub can throw down (or let it all hang out). 

If you want, you can further discuss your decision making process on your build thread. I'm sure others will follow you over to see if you will choose based on specs (verified or not) or on perceived performance or on listening preferences......but it should be discussed over there.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Subwoofer specs sure do get people fired up.

Jason, I had a great time. I have to admit that as it was getting dark I was ready to head home. lol Sorry to anyone that I may have been rude to during the evening. 

I'm glad Ally could make it up here for what might be her last NC meet for a little while. It was good to see you Ally.

It was nice meeting Hillbilly to put a face with the username. Good to see all of my other NCSQ friends as well. I'm ready for the next one.

Don't forget about us far eastern NC people.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Subwoofer specs sure do get people fired up.
> 
> Jason, I had a great time. I have to admit that as it was getting dark I was ready to head home. lol Sorry to anyone that I may have been rude to during the evening.
> 
> I'm glad Ally could make it up here for what might be her last NC meet for a little while. It was good to see you Ally.
> 
> It was nice meeting Hillbilly to put a face with the username. Good to see all of my other NCSQ friends as well. I'm ready for the next one.
> 
> Don't forget about us *far eastern NC people.*


That sounds like some far off.....exotic place.....like Burma.......

It was great to see you as well Kendal - and I'm glad Jeremy was able to make it as well - you guys are the backbone of the NCSQ group. 

It almost didn't feel like a meet without having AL there - fortunately, I had the pleasure of hanging with him at Finals, so I got my Al fix!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Ok - probably enough off topic on this thread concerning Hillbilly's listening style and sub performance preferences, validity of specs for various woofers, and which sub can throw down (or let it all hang out).
> 
> If you want, you can further discuss your decision making process on your build thread. I'm sure others will follow you over to see if you will choose based on specs (verified or not) or on perceived performance or on listening preferences......but it should be discussed over there.


Jason, I really didn't expect the debate to take the turn it did and I'm truly sorry. I got my questions answered by Scott via pm and they do Jive with Nick's research. The specs aren't "fudged" and are taken with a Klippel. My time in this thread is over and the mods can clean up my mess if they (or you) feel the need. Me and Nick both could have handled this better and I almost took it to pm. What's done is done and I hope any damage caused is repairable. The way Nick came at me just seemed hostile and his attack on GZ didn't seem right either. For what it's worth I did like the Mag v3 and hear it's coming back out.

Ok, I'm out. Hope to see you all this time next year.


----------



## bertholomey

Apology accepted - now go and sin no more. No need to have mods clean up anything - there was no name calling or anything childish - simple disagreement that is now settled. Now, don't we all feel better?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I do feel better Jason. I always try to settle any differences I might have with someone ASAP. Ain't no sense in having someone living rent-free in your head


----------



## captainobvious

I don't feel better. What can be done for me?


----------



## bertholomey

You could make the Spring meet and let everyone hear your awesome car - making them feel better - then you will feel better ?


----------



## ErinH

I'll x2 on that!

Edit: dibs on the top bunk!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> I'll x2 on that!
> 
> Edit: dibs on the top bunk!



More important question.......what part of the spoon will you be?


----------



## captainobvious

Erin always prefers to be the front of the spoon.

There's plenty of room for 2, even 3 on a twin- right?


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Erin always prefers to be the front of the spoon.
> 
> There's plenty of room for 2, even 3 on a twin- right?



Are you remembering back to your college days? ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Ok, this thread officially got strange and a little scary too :worried:


----------



## casey

:inout:


----------



## ErinH

Yep. Remember, you can't talk about subwoofers. But spooning is totally cool! LOL


*just giving Jason a hard time... NO PUN INTENDED!!!!*


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ok, this thread officially got strange and a little scary too :worried:



No, if you started talking about spooning with subwoofers......then that would be scary ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> No, if you started talking about spooning with subwoofers......then that would be scary &#55357;&#56841;


I have a cute little 8" here that would be good for that...it was passed around for everyone to fondle before I handed jowens the money to buy it. It has really good looking hind quarters too:surprised:


----------



## ErinH

_now_ it's awkward.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> _now_ it's awkward.


It took a little while, but I had faith in Chris!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

To go back to my regular self? Amazing what spooning will do for a guy...


----------



## claydo

http://www.htguide.com/forum/image.php?u=8333&dateline=1189831637


----------



## kickinaudio

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm horrible with names even though we all had name tags on but the white Toyota sounded really good too. I swear if you didn't tell people you had speakers/mids down low they would swear you had other speakers in the dash. Sound stage was nice and high at eye-level. And the IA Flatlines sounded poised and comfortable.


Thanks man, had a great time hanging out with you guys!


----------



## bigdwiz

Bummed I missed this! I think SilkySlim is working on a Spring GTG, near Charlotte. I'd like to put something together in Central NC sometime in the near future also.


----------

